# Alutech ICB2.0 - Ideenwettbewerb: Bessere Sattelklemme gesucht [Gewinner online]



## nuts (28. Juli 2014)

Ideen gesucht: Für eine Woche könnt ihr euer technisches Verständnis einbringen und damit das neue Trailbike von Alutech verbessern. Worum es geht? Um die Sattelklemme. Bisherige Lösungen erledigen zwar ihren Job, bei genauerer Betrachtung gibt es da aber durchaus Verbesserungspotential. Da wir an unserem Rahmen die Chance haben, die Klemme zu integrieren oder unkonventionell auszuführen, suchen wir jetzt die besten Ideen.


→ Den vollständigen Artikel "*Alutech ICB2.0 - Ideenwettbewerb: Bessere Sattelklemme gesucht [Gewinner online]*" im Newsbereich lesen


----------



## Akira (28. Juli 2014)

Sattelstütze entfällt - Rahmen wird auf die entsprechende Länge gesägt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piktogramm (28. Juli 2014)

Wie wäre es mit: Lasst den Scheiß, keine Sau will propritären Dreck bei dem die Ersatzteilversorgung mistig ist und im Zweifelsfall der ganze Rahmen ein Totalschaden wird nur weil die Klemmung irgend eine Sonderlösung ist.

Ganz abgesehen davon, dass die Vorteile wie sie zum Beispiel beim TooLoc auftreten sollen Wunschdenken ist aber mit der Realität kaum zu vereinbaren ist. Denn die gleichmäßigkeit der Klemmkräfte ist bei einer zweiteiligen Schelle meist alles andere als perfekt verteilt, da gibt es normal ein großes Kraftmaximum 90° zum Schlitz. Ebenso "schnelleres Ausfahren der verstellbaren Stütze", alle tauglichen mir bekannten Stützen haben eine (teils einstellbare) Dämpfung, damit die Dinger eben nicht die Weichteile zerschmettern. Nach "schneller" hat entsprechend kein Schwein gefragt.


Anmerkung: Nein ich habe keine schlechte Laune, ich finde nur die Idee doof propritäres Zeug zu verbauen an Stellen wo es nicht nötig ist. Gerade bei den verstellbaren Stützen kann man einen Schrumpfschlauch nehmen, den über Stütze, Klemme und Rahmen legen, einschrumpfen und das Dreckproblem ist gleich Null. Der Trick wäre also zu den RAL Farben passende Schrumpfschläuche anzubieten und ne 0815 Klemme.


----------



## /dev/random (28. Juli 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Wenn ihr eine Idee habt, dann teilt uns diese per Zeichnung, 3D-Modell oder Skizze mit. Ladet für die Teilnahme einen Screenshot oder einen Scan bis Sonntag, 3.07.14 19:59, in dieses Album hoch.


Du meinst sicherlich den 3.08.?


----------



## hannsest316 (28. Juli 2014)

Ich denke es sollte eine Lösung geben, bei der möglichst alle Vario-Stützen am Markt betrieben werden können. Ich hatte an meinem Stahl-Hardtail einige Probleme mit der Moveloc, weil Stahl offensichtlich die Klemmkräfte irgendwie anders verteilt/erzeugt. Das war schon ziemlich fummelig. Hätte ich vorher so niemals gedacht!


----------



## Deleted 283425 (28. Juli 2014)

Gewicht sparen an der Sattelklemme? Die Dinger wiegen doch eh nur ein paar Gramm 

Ich dachte wartungsarm und einfach waren wichtige Ziele? Da bin ich bei @Piktogramm 
Und das Loch beim Scott ist doch auch nicht besser als ein kleiner Schlitz.


----------



## Symion (28. Juli 2014)

Der Schlitz ist sicher nicht optimal, aber wie so oft einfach und funktioniert.

Man könnte allerdings eine Klemme herstellen, die a) den Schlitz abdeckt und b) eine variable Wandstärke hat.
Damit könnte man die Klemmkräfte besser verteilen.
Auch ein zweiter Schlitz im Rahmen kann hier unterstützend wirken.


----------



## freeridewindeck (28. Juli 2014)

Wie wäre es den Schlitz an die Seite zu machen? dann kommt auch kein Dreck rein.


----------



## Corason187 (28. Juli 2014)

Alt und immer bewährt ist und bleibt die mit dem externen schnellspanner  wie bei den Autos heut zu tage, verbaut alles so das keiner mehr was selber reparieren kann. 

#Symion ganz deiner Meinung,...!!


----------



## Piktogramm (28. Juli 2014)

Eine Klemme mit variabler Wandstärke dürfte kaum etwas bringen, das größte Problem dürfte beim Zuziehen die Reibung zwischen Klemme und Rahmen sein und erst danach mit Abstand die Eigensteifigkeit der Klemme+Rahmen.
*
Edit: Nochmal drüber nachgedacht, da bin ich mir doch nicht sicher*


----------



## xcseb (28. Juli 2014)

Bitte eine ganz normale Klemme zum auswechseln einbauen! Schlitz nach vorne gab es schonmal bei Specialized, hat gut funktioniert. Alles andere hat es schon in den wilden 90ern gegeben. Hab noch einen Vorbau mit einer Keilklemmung von Rocky Mountain, ist totaler Mist, verklklemmt sich gerne und belastet das Rohr sehr punktuell. Energie für Innovationen bitte woanders investieren..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rossfeld-biker (28. Juli 2014)

Ich hab eine Idee für eine integrierte Lösung. In das Sitzrohr wird oben eine Fase gedreht und von außen kommt ein Gewinde drauf. Dann wird eine geschlitzter Keilring eingelegt, ähnlich dem Zentrierring von einem Steuersatz. Das ganze wird dann mit einer Mutter verschraubt.
+ Gleichmäßige Pressung
+ teilweise selbstklemmendes System, Presskraft wird durch die Kraft auf Sattel erhöht
+ leicht < 10g( Mutter + Keilring)
+ einfach austauschbare Teile (Möglichkeit für individuelles Design, Mutter in verschiedenen Farben)
+ Dicht und unanfällig gegen Verschmutzung, kann durch Dichtung in Mutter noch verbessert werden.
+ Werkzeuglos durch Rändelmutter, sollte es doch mal klemmen durch Zweiflach und Zange aufschraubbar.
+ günstig: Mutter ist ein einfaches Drehteil, Keilring ist ein einfaches Normteil

- aufwändiges Sattelrohr, schlechte Wartungsmöglichkeit bei Verschleiß
	-> kann durch Schweiß- oder Klebekonstruktion(zusätzlicher Ring mit Fase und außen Gewinde) vereinfacht werden

Hier sind noch einige Bilder zur Verdeutlichung.


 

 

 



Gruß Simon


----------



## trailjo (28. Juli 2014)

Klemmkeil habe ich zuletzt vor 20 Jahren bei Kettler gesehen. Klasse zum Zerstören von Sattelstützen!
Schlitz vorne gerne, toll designte (und standardkompatible) Klemme gerne, aber keinen proprietären Murks. KISS!


----------



## Speziazlizt (28. Juli 2014)

Rossfeld-biker schrieb:


> Ich hab eine Idee für eine integrierte Lösung. In das Sitzrohr wird oben eine Fase gedreht und von außen kommt ein Gewinde drauf. Dann wird eine geschlitzter Keilring eingelegt, ähnlich dem Zentrierring von einem Steuersatz. Das ganze wird dann mit einer Mutter verschraubt.
> + Gleichmäßige Pressung
> + teilweise selbstklemmendes System, Presskraft wird durch die Kraft auf Sattel erhöht
> + leicht < 10g( Mutter + Keilring)
> ...



- kann nur bei Verwendung von Teleskopstütze sinnvoll verwendet werden (Wenn aber alle Fertigräder mit einer ausgestattet sind fällt dieser Punkt unter den Tisch)


----------



## cizeta (29. Juli 2014)

also ich wäre ja für eine lösung ala problem solvers 

http://problemsolversbike.com/files/prod_grp/st0950.png


----------



## Kharne (29. Juli 2014)

Warum Lösungen entwickeln, wenn es kein Problem gibt?


----------



## GrillMeister (29. Juli 2014)

Hi,

Sattelrohr mit Polygonprofil.

Prinzip ist zB aus DIN 32711 und DIN 32712 bekannt, für die Anwendung am Fahrradrahmen jedoch mit polygoner Bohrung. Die Form würde weniger extrem ausfallen und wäre mit bloßem Auge auch kaum zu erkennen. Die Verbindung ist ein reiner Kraftschluss.

Herstellung ist relativ einfach: Beim Aufreiben der Bohrung des Sitzrohres, wird an mindestens drei Stellen radial gedrückt. ( Also absichtlich ungleichmäßig. )

Ergebnis: Nimmt man die radialen Kräfte nach dem Aufreiben ab, ist das Loch in der Sitzrohres nicht Rund, sondern ein Polygon, welches an mehreren Stellen einen kleineren Durchmesser als den der Sattelstütze hat.

Um die Sattelstütze zu verschieben, muss man nun eine Klemme, zu deren Ausführung gleich mehr, aufsetzen und anziehen - Dadurch wird das Polygon in die Runde Form gedrückt.

Das Sattelrohr an die gewünschte Stelle bringen und anschließend kann man die Klemme wieder komplett abnehmen. Das Rohr will wieder in seine Polygonform und klemmt die Sattelstütze.

Als Klemme hierfür kommt jede in Frage die halbwegs gut funktioniert und zweiteilig ist, wie zB die Tooloc, damit man diese im geklemmten Zustand komplett abnehmen kann.

Für diejenigen die keine Versenkbare fahren wollen, müsste eine Klemme gebaut werden die zwei Klemmungen hat, welche durch eine Hebel bedient werden. ( Fixiert: An Sattelstütze geschlossen, an Sattelrohr offen. Verschieben: An Sattelsützte Offen, an Sattelrohr geschlossen )


+ Sehr gleichmäßige Klemmung.

+ Keinerlei Schlitze, Öffnungen oder Gewinde.

+ Optik wäre sozusagen Superclean - Da ist dann im geklemmten Zustand nämlich nichts am Sattelrohr 

+ Gewichtsersparnis

+ Viele Serienklemmen verwendbar, auch wenn man diese nur zum Lösen braucht

+ Geringe Werkzeugkosten zur Herstellung


Einfache Reparatur möglich, wenn ich mich auch Frage wie man das überhaupt kaputt bekommen will, in dem man wenn es nicht mehr funktioniert einen Schlitz ins Sattelrohr scheidet und konventionell spannt.


Ist bis jetzt nur eine fixe Idee wie es gehen könnte. Bin gerade unterwegs und hab erst am Freitag wieder Zugriff auf einen ordentlichen Rechner. Werde mich dann an die Auslegung dran machen und, falls ich das hin bekomme, auch ein paar Bildchen und Berechnungsergebnisse online stellen.

Zwischenfrage: Was ist die übliche Toleranz bei der Bohrung für die Sattelstütze?

Grüße,

Grillmeister


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IceQ- (29. Juli 2014)

Das macht mich hier jetzt extrem misstrauisch. Will da wer Moeglichkeiten für Patente finden ? 
Wenn hier wirklich gute Vorschlaege reinkommen, dann ist ein T Shirt etwas wenig für sowas ( es gibt bekanntlich genug Firmen, die Gehinrschmalz investieren )

und ansonsten mag ich nicht, dass wir damit wohl weg von Zuverlässigkeit, Robustheit und co sind, da wir die Stütze nicht auch im hintersten Emmental wieder festbekommen...


----------



## coastalwolf (29. Juli 2014)

Achtet lieber auf enge Toleranzen beim Ausreiben des Sitzrohrs bzw. bei möglichen Reduzierhülsen. 

Meine Erfahrung: Billige Ebay-Hülse fängt irgendwann an zu Knarzen und hat lokale Stellen mit starkem Verschleiß aufgrund von Relativbewegungen aus denen dann auch Knarzen resultiert. Mit der Syntace-Hülse (inkl. Dichtung) und der Vecnum-Hülse ist Ruhe. Und beim Ausbau erkennt man keine hässlichen punktuellen Belastungsbereiche. 

Generell gilt wie bei Gleitlagern. Bitte nur USP's verwenden die auf dem Trail auch mehr Spaß bringen. Ansonsten: Tradition vor Innovation


----------



## saturno (29. Juli 2014)

ideenwettbewerb für ne klemme????? was kommt da als nächstes, ein wettbewerb für außenhüllen?????



sattelklemmen haben sich bewährt, sind im defektfall problemlos zu tauschen, wie oft sehr wenig, gibt in diversen farben für den style.....

die klemmkeile sind der letzte rotz, lösen sich oft schlecht und die schrauben reissen gerne ab und zwar dann, wenn man es nicht benötigt. wenn man dann im urlaub ist, geht man nicht mal schnell in nen laden und die haben das teil in der schublade. ne normale klemme bekomme ich überall. 


syntace hat bereits eine gute klemme auf dem markt. einfach eine klemme fertigen die den schlitz hinten schön abgeckt, oben den dreck abstreift wenn ne normale stütze verbaut ist und ab und an versenkt wird, das sollte reichen. dazu noch ne führung für den zug der versenkbaren stützen, für die firmen die daran festhalten, was will man mehr?


----------



## dkc-live (29. Juli 2014)

Ich verstehe nicht warum das Rad auf Teufel komm raus anders sein muss? Schonmal überlegt das Leute zu den kleinen Manufakturen gehen, weil es bei den großen nur noch Spezialteile gibt? 
Hier steht ein cleane Optik ganz klar der schwierigen Ersatzteilversorgung und der unerprobten Technik gegenüber.


----------



## Fury (29. Juli 2014)

IceQ- schrieb:


> Das macht mich hier jetzt extrem misstrauisch. Will da wer Moeglichkeiten für Patente finden ?
> Wenn hier wirklich gute Vorschlaege reinkommen, dann ist ein T Shirt etwas wenig für sowas ( es gibt bekanntlich genug Firmen, die Gehinrschmalz investieren )


 Word!

Ansonsten fällt mir dazu nur eines ein: vollintegrierte Teleskopstütze! Justierbar auf die notwendige Maximalhöhe und Ruhe is' mit lästigen Klemmen.

(Natürlich muss der Rahmen/das Sitzrohr dann die Justierbarkeit von aussen ermöglichen, aber darüber können sich ja die Inschenöre mal den Kopf zerbrechen...)


----------



## Iberia (29. Juli 2014)

Beitrag schrieb:
			
		

> Ladet für die Teilnahme einen Screenshot oder einen Scan bis Sonntag, 3.07.14 19:59, in dieses Album hoch.



Bis zum 03.07.2014?? Damit hat sich die Diskussion ja wohl erledigt, oder?


----------



## Deleted 165741 (29. Juli 2014)

Syntace Sattelklemme, funktioniert ewig, kann einfach nachgeschmiert werden, is auch für leute die ihrn sattel fest wie n schmied knallen auch geeignet, da verbiegt odet bricht nicht, ersatzteilversorgung super, plus es kommt kein dreck in den rahmen,dh. keine kratzer auf der überteuerten tele stütze


----------



## bsg (29. Juli 2014)

Klein hat es in den 90ern mal mit "Zip Grip" probiert - die Rahmen wurden bis auf ein paar Sammlerstücke alle getauscht. Zu wenig Klemmkraft ...

Siehe u.a. hier: http://www.mtb-kataloge.de/Bikekataloge/PDF/Manuals/Klein_tech_manuals96.pdf (S.19)


----------



## Iberia (29. Juli 2014)

Ganz innovativ:


----------



## dkc-live (29. Juli 2014)

Iberia schrieb:


> Ganz innovativ:


Man könnte sie auch mittels thermisch und mechanisch entfernbaren High Tech Kleber wie diesem hier im Sitzrohr fixieren.

Die Qualität der Vorschläge entspricht der Bezahlung. Konstruktionsaufwand für ein T-Shirt outsourcen. Ist ja fast wie in China


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.T (29. Juli 2014)

GrillMeister schrieb:


> Zwischenfrage: Was ist die übliche Toleranz bei der Bohrung für die Sattelstütze?



+0.15 / -0


----------



## getriebesand (29. Juli 2014)

...das ist, wie ich finde, ein äußerst ernst zu nehmendes Thema...


----------



## san_andreas (29. Juli 2014)

Iberia schrieb:


> Ganz innovativ:




Wir haben einen Sieger !


----------



## Iberia (29. Juli 2014)

dkc-live schrieb:


> Man könnte sie auch mittels thermisch und mechanisch entfernbaren High Tech Kleber wie diesem hier im Sitzrohr fixieren.
> 
> Die Qualität der Vorschläge entspricht der Bezahlung. Konstruktionsaufwand für ein T-Shirt outsourcen. Ist ja fast wie in China


Hast du nicht die variabel verstellbaren Fixiereinheiten vergessen?


----------



## Gefahradler (29. Juli 2014)

Ich wünsche mir die New ultimate Sattelklemme, sie ist leicht, 7g, aus alu, und hat oben keinen anschlagring, sodass man sie ein paar mm weiter runter schieben kann und die Klemmkraft dadurch nicht auf die obere Kante des Sitzrohrs aufbringt.


----------



## pommes5 (29. Juli 2014)

ich hatte bisher mit nahezu jeder klemme das problem, das die stütze rutscht (siehe thread von mir dazu). wenn dieses feature an das icb 2.0 kommt, kaufe ich es nicht, weil ich dann wieder das problem haben werde. dass eine neuentwicklung das schafft, was kaum eine bisherige klemme für mich schafft, glaube ich einfach nicht. und da es nicht tauschbar ist, wär das ding damit für mich geschichte.


----------



## Slow (29. Juli 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Warum der Schlitz dann nicht vorne gemacht wird? Weil zwischen Schlitz und der Schweißnaht zum Oberrohr ein Mindestabstand eingehalten werden muss[...]



Gibts für den Mindestabstand einen Wert? Oder wenigstens ein Anhaltswert?


----------



## Iberia (29. Juli 2014)

Ein großes Schnellspannbohrfutter könnte man natürlich auch einbauen. Hält garantiert, wiegt bei der Größe vielleicht nur ein Kilo und wird das einzige Teil sein, was bei einem Totalschaden auf jeden Fall überlebt.


----------



## garbel (29. Juli 2014)

bsg schrieb:


> Klein hat es in den 90ern mal mit "Zip Grip" probiert - die Rahmen wurden bis auf ein paar Sammlerstücke alle getauscht. Zu wenig Klemmkraft ...
> 
> Siehe u.a. hier: http://www.mtb-kataloge.de/Bikekataloge/PDF/Manuals/Klein_tech_manuals96.pdf (S.19)



Ich hatte auch so einen Rahmen. Totale Fehlkonstruktion das ZipGrip. Die Sattelstütze rutschte immer noch ein paar mm nach und war dann so fest, daß man ohne Zange die Gummimanschette gar nicht mehr lose bekam. Mein Rahmen wurde zum Glück auch getauscht.

Bin da ganz mit Kharne. Einfach alles so lassen, funktioniert doch wunderbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jokmax (29. Juli 2014)

Ich wäre dafür eine herkömmliche Sattelstütze zu verwenden, weil sonst eine Vario Sattelstütze  nicht gehen würde zum Nachrüsten. Bitte nimmt Massenteile, ist später viel besser bei der Ersatzteil versorgung  und bei  Tuningmaßnahmen.


----------



## Ghostrider7.5k (29. Juli 2014)

Piktogramm schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit: Lasst den Scheiß, keine Sau will propritären Dreck bei dem die Ersatzteilversorgung mistig ist und im Zweifelsfall der ganze Rahmen ein Totalschaden wird nur weil die Klemmung irgend eine Sonderlösung ist.
> 
> Ganz abgesehen davon, dass die Vorteile wie sie zum Beispiel beim TooLoc auftreten sollen Wunschdenken ist aber mit der Realität kaum zu vereinbaren ist. Denn die gleichmäßigkeit der Klemmkräfte ist bei einer zweiteiligen Schelle meist alles andere als perfekt verteilt, da gibt es normal ein großes Kraftmaximum 90° zum Schlitz. Ebenso "schnelleres Ausfahren der verstellbaren Stütze", alle tauglichen mir bekannten Stützen haben eine (teils einstellbare) Dämpfung, damit die Dinger eben nicht die Weichteile zerschmettern. Nach "schneller" hat entsprechend kein Schwein gefragt.
> 
> ...



Ich hätte es eventuell etwas diplomatischer formuliert, aber in der Sache hast Du alles richtig gesagt!!! Ne Sattelklemme kostet keine 10Euro, tut wunderbar und mehr braucht es nicht. Man muss nicht um jeden Preis den Look noch weiter cleanen!


----------



## nuts (29. Juli 2014)

IceQ- schrieb:


> Das macht mich hier jetzt extrem misstrauisch. Will da wer Moeglichkeiten für Patente finden ?
> Wenn hier wirklich gute Vorschlaege reinkommen, dann ist ein T Shirt etwas wenig für sowas ( es gibt bekanntlich genug Firmen, die Gehinrschmalz investieren )
> 
> und ansonsten mag ich nicht, dass wir damit wohl weg von Zuverlässigkeit, Robustheit und co sind, da wir die Stütze nicht auch im hintersten Emmental wieder festbekommen...



Nach Patenten suchen, indem man zur Veröffentlichung aufruft? Eher unwahrscheinlich, oder?

Und wie oben geschrieben ist die Grundanforderung, zumindest jede der bisher erfüllten Eigenschaften auch zu erfüllen.


----------



## nuts (29. Juli 2014)

pommes5 schrieb:


> ich hatte bisher mit nahezu jeder klemme das problem, das die stütze rutscht (siehe thread von mir dazu). wenn dieses feature an das icb 2.0 kommt, kaufe ich es nicht, weil ich dann wieder das problem haben werde. dass eine neuentwicklung das schafft, was kaum eine bisherige klemme für mich schafft, glaube ich einfach nicht. und da es nicht tauschbar ist, wär das ding damit für mich geschichte.



Hast Du das Problem für Dich gelöst? Wenn ja, wodurch?


----------



## nuts (29. Juli 2014)

fury9 schrieb:


> Ansonsten fällt mir dazu nur eines ein: vollintegrierte Teleskopstütze! Justierbar auf die notwendige Maximalhöhe und Ruhe is' mit lästigen Klemmen.
> 
> (Natürlich muss der Rahmen/das Sitzrohr dann die Justierbarkeit von aussen ermöglichen, aber darüber können sich ja die Inschenöre mal den Kopf zerbrechen...)



Haben wir natürlich auch darüber nachgedacht. Außer ca. 40 g Gewichtsersparnis wollte uns aber einfach kein Vorteil einfallen, der die Nachteile (höhere Kosten, problematisch im Fall eines Defekts (man steht ohne Fahrrad dar), weniger Komponentenauswahl, ...) aufwiegt. 

Was wären für Dich Vorteile einer solchen Lösung?


----------



## san_andreas (29. Juli 2014)

Man könnte dem "Erfinder" ja wenigstens einen Rahmen stiften.

Wobei ich die Sattelklemme auch nicht für eine Stelle am Rad halte, wo manisch nach neuen Lösungen gesucht werden muß.
Mit einer Carbonklemme kommt man momentan auf gut 6g, was soll man da noch nach was besserem suchen ?

Und proprietäre Lösungen sind noch zweifelhafter...kann mich noch gut an den Kunden mit der kaputten Canyon-Klemme erinnern, der ein Rennen absagen mußte, weil auf sein Rad einfach nix anderes als die Systemklemme gepaßt hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GoldenerGott (29. Juli 2014)

Das Problem mit der rutschenden Stütze lässt sich einfach beheben: Eine Stütze mit richtigem Durchmesser wählen. 
Ist natürlich blöd, wenn man eine 30,9 mm Teleskopstütze fahren will, weil der Rahmen auf dem Papier 30,9 mm Stützenmaß hat, in Wirklichkeit aber 31,0 mm.
Dann hilft entweder eine Doppelklemme, wie weiter oben schon abgebildet unter dem Stichwort "Problem Solvers", oder man nimmt eine passende Hülse, die den Sitzrohrdurchmesser auf 27,2 mm verkleinert mit entsprechender Sattelstütze.
Da ergibt sich allerdings wieder das Problem, dass die Auswahl an Teleskopstützen mit 27,2 mm Durchmesser und 400 mm Länge äußerst bescheiden ist.
Die Frage ist halt, wie genau das Sattelrohr ausgerieben wird. Wie oben beschrieben +0,15 ist sicher zu viel. Wenn die Konstrukteure jetzt sagen, genauer geht aber nicht, würde ich eher ein dickeres Rohrmaß empfeheln und eine exakt passende Kunststoffhülse (siehe USE) dazu liefern, die das allseits erhältliche Maß 30,9 mm liefert.
Wenn  man da später efststellt, es rutscht doch noch etwas, weil die neue Stütze vielleicht minimal Untermaß hat, klebt man an 3 Stellen Isolierband auf die Hülse und es klemmt wieder perfekt.
Funktioniert bei meiner 27,2 mm Stütze seit Jahren wunderbar, ohne Spezialklemmen.


----------



## nuts (29. Juli 2014)

Piktogramm schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit: Lasst den Scheiß, keine Sau will propritären Dreck



Entschuldigung, wie bitte?



Piktogramm schrieb:


> Ganz abgesehen davon, dass die Vorteile wie sie zum Beispiel beim TooLoc auftreten sollen Wunschdenken ist aber mit der Realität kaum zu vereinbaren ist. Denn die gleichmäßigkeit der Klemmkräfte ist bei einer zweiteiligen Schelle meist alles andere als perfekt verteilt.



Wunschdenken, das in der Realität funktioniert? Die Grafik ist sicher geschönt, aber in beiden Fällen. Mit einem Schlitz sieht die Sache in Realität noch deutlich schlechter aus, dafür ist sie auch bei der Tooloc nicht schön und kreisrunde. Ich für meinen Teil habe die Tooloc ausprobiert und kann den Unterschied bestätigen. Hast Du sie auch ausprobiert?



Piktogramm schrieb:


> Ebenso "schnelleres Ausfahren der verstellbaren Stütze", alle tauglichen mir bekannten Stützen haben eine (teils einstellbare) Dämpfung, damit die Dinger eben nicht die Weichteile zerschmettern. Nach "schneller" hat entsprechend kein Schwein gefragt.



Nach "Weichteile zerschmettern" hat keiner gefragt. Wohl aber nach:

- überhaupt noch ausfahren, wenn mal etwas Luft in der Reverb ist, und die Einstellung am Anschlag steht
- gleich schnell ausfahren mit einer leichteren / schwächeren Feder
- länger schnell ausfahren, durch geringeren Verschleiß

All das ließe sich durch eine gleichmäßigere Pressung erreichen.


----------



## FloriLori (29. Juli 2014)

Ganz klar gegen eine Sonderlösung


----------



## Jierdan (29. Juli 2014)

Kümmert euch BITTE um relevante Probleme (Antrieb, Lager, Geometrie) und verschwendet keine Zeit mit Details für die es nahezu perfekte Lösungen gibt.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (29. Juli 2014)

Ich bin für's Einkleben. 

Die meisten Sattelstützen werden derzeit geschmiert, was ja an sich kontraproduktiv ist. Man bräuchte eine Paste, die halt etwaige Toleranzen gut ausgleicht und gleichzeitig nicht aushärtet, sodass man die Sattelstütze auch wieder aus dem Sitzrohr bekommt. Irgend etwas, was sich beim Einsatz von WD40 wieder verflüssigt.


----------



## spectraler (29. Juli 2014)

Piktogramm schrieb:


> ....Gerade bei den verstellbaren Stützen kann man einen Schrumpfschlauch nehmen, den über Stütze, Klemme und Rahmen legen, einschrumpfen und das Dreckproblem ist gleich Null. Der Trick wäre also zu den RAL Farben passende Schrumpfschläuche anzubieten und ne 0815 Klemme.



....einfach ein Stück alten Fahrradschlauch drüber, der ist flexibler und den muss man auch nicht zerstören wenn mal nachjustiert werden muss.


----------



## Omegar (29. Juli 2014)

Eine klassische Klemme mit Schlitz auf der Vorderseite des Sitzrohrs, wie zum Beispiel bei Nicolai! Das ganze garniert mit engen Toleranzen in der Fertigung und fertig ist die Zaubersattelstützenklemmung!


----------



## nuts (29. Juli 2014)

GoldenerGott schrieb:


> Die Frage ist halt, wie genau das Sattelrohr ausgerieben wird. Wie oben beschrieben +0,15 ist sicher zu viel. Wenn die Konstrukteure jetzt sagen, genauer geht aber nicht, würde ich eher ein dickeres Rohrmaß empfeheln und eine exakt passende Kunststoffhülse (siehe USE) dazu liefern, die das allseits erhältliche Maß 30,9 mm liefert.



Ich hab's jetzt noch nie gemessen. Aber wenn die Stütze 30,90 hätte und das Sattelrohr auch, dann wäre da nix montierbar. Die -0 / +X beim Rahmen sind janicht ausversehen gewählt. Andersrum hat die Stütze halt -X / +0. Zu Problemen kommt es dann, wenn genau ein Rahmen mit + Maximum auf eine Stütze mit - Maximum trifft.


----------



## storchO (29. Juli 2014)

Boah ist die Community hier konservativ. "Des hatte ma scho immer so". 

Meine Güte, was der Bauer nicht kennt, frisst er nicht?

Ich für meinen Teil für eine integrierte Lösung sehr bevorzugen. Muss nicht dringend mit Keil oder sonstwie kompliziert sein, mit würde auch ein Schlitz weiter unten im Rahmen und zwei Ösen reichen. Auf der einen Seite einen Gewindeeinsatz rein und gut ist.


----------



## storchO (29. Juli 2014)

Piktogramm schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit: Lasst den Scheiß, keine Sau will propritären Dreck ...



Wie wäres es mit: Lass den Scheiß, keine Sau will solchen Dreck hier lesen?

Wenn es Dir nicht passt, dann zieh weiter, aber vermiese hier nicht die Stimmung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spectraler (29. Juli 2014)

Zitat von pommes5



nuts schrieb:


> Hast Du das Problem für Dich gelöst? Wenn ja, wodurch?



Den unteren Teil des Sattelrohres mit Sand aufgefüllt ;O))


----------



## Speziazlizt (29. Juli 2014)

IceQ- schrieb:


> Das macht mich hier jetzt extrem misstrauisch. Will da wer Moeglichkeiten für Patente finden ?
> Wenn hier wirklich gute Vorschlaege reinkommen, dann ist ein T Shirt etwas wenig für sowas ( es gibt bekanntlich genug Firmen, die Gehinrschmalz investieren )
> 
> und ansonsten mag ich nicht, dass wir damit wohl weg von Zuverlässigkeit, Robustheit und co sind, da wir die Stütze nicht auch im hintersten Emmental wieder festbekommen...



Ich glaube kaum das du durch deinen Ideenvorschlag im Forum des IBC deine Rechte am geistigen Eigentum abgegeben hast. Ein Rahmen kann deshalb nicht versprochen werden, weil doch gar nicht klar ist ob eine Umsetzung der besten drei Vorschläge überhaupt möglich ist.

Meine Erfahrung zeigt übrigens, das wenn etwas ändern will, es am wenigsten hilfreich ist auf schon vorhandene Produkte hinzuweisen. Um neues zu schaffen müssen bisherige Lösungen und Gedanken komplett über den Haufen geworfen werden - sonst wird da kein Schuh draus.

Edit: Sobald was veröffentlicht ist kann es eh nicht mehr zu einem Patent angemeldet werden.


----------



## dkc-live (29. Juli 2014)

Die Stützen sind meiner Erfahrung nach passgenau. Die Rahmen aber nicht. Ich hatte schon Toleranzen von +0.2 dass sollte der Dumpingingenieur bei der Konstruktion bitte berücksichtigen.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (29. Juli 2014)

dkc-live schrieb:


> Die Stützen sind meiner Erfahrung nach passgenau. Die Rahmen aber nicht. Ich hatte schon Toleranzen von +0.2 dass sollte der Dumpingingenieur bei der Konstruktion bitte berücksichtigen.


Was kann der kontruierende Ingenieur dazu wenn die Toleranzen beim Ausreiben nicht eingehalten werden? 
Es sei denn er ist auch für die QuaSi zuständig.


----------



## Haop (29. Juli 2014)

fury9 schrieb:


> Ansonsten fällt mir dazu nur eines ein: vollintegrierte Teleskopstütze! Justierbar auf die notwendige Maximalhöhe und Ruhe is' mit lästigen Klemmen.



Nicht jeder will und braucht eine verstellbare Sattelstütze. Bionicon hat das m.M.n. schön gemacht aber wie gesagt, nicht jeder will so ein Teil haben.


----------



## dkc-live (29. Juli 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Was kann der kontruierende Ingenieur dazu wenn die Toleranzen beim Ausreiben nicht eingehalten werden?
> Es sei denn er ist auch für die QuaSi zuständig.


Die Toleranz besagt +0.2. Was ist da nicht eingehalten?


----------



## spectraler (29. Juli 2014)

pommes5 schrieb:


> ich hatte bisher mit nahezu jeder klemme das problem, das die stütze rutscht (siehe thread von mir dazu). wenn dieses feature an das icb 2.0 kommt, kaufe ich es nicht, weil ich dann wieder das problem haben werde. dass eine neuentwicklung das schafft, was kaum eine bisherige klemme für mich schafft, glaube ich einfach nicht. und da es nicht tauschbar ist, wär das ding damit für mich geschichte.


...vielleicht mit sowas?

 
Man quetscht den eigentlichen geschlitzen Bereich am Sattelrohr und klemmt noch oberhalb davon direkt die Sattelstütze.

Quelle
http://www.b-t-p.de/B-T-P_Team/Produkte/Sattelstutze_Zubehor/sattelstutze_zubehor.html


----------



## FloriLori (29. Juli 2014)

Im Prinzip habt ihr doch die Lösung schon vorgestellt. Die Toolock-Schelle, kombiniert mit zwei Schlitzen. Sollte simpel sein, funktionieren und zur Not kann man das Ganze auch mit normaler Klemme fahren. 

Wobei ich persönlich mit rutschen oder klemmenden Sattelstützen kaum Probleme hatte. Sofern der Rahmen mit geringer Toleranz gefertigt wurde, sollten da selbst mit normaler Klemme keine Probleme entstehen. 

Ich denke den Gehirnschmalz kann man besser bei Zugverlegung, Bremsaufnahme, Hinterbau, Lagerbefestigung etc. nutzen. Da kann man echt schöne Detaillösungen machen


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (29. Juli 2014)

dkc-live schrieb:


> Die Toleranz besagt +0.2. Was ist da nicht eingehalten?


Hier war eben aber immer von 0/+0,15 die Rede. Da ist 0,2 dann deutlich daneben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (29. Juli 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Hier war eben aber immer von 0/+0,15 die Rede. Da ist 0,2 dann deutlich daneben.


Aber dann nicht weinen wenn die Klemme nicht funktioniert.
Mein Cannondale Rahmen hat +0.19
Der Rahmen meiner Freundin soll 31.4 haben. Passt aber Problemlos 31.6 rein.
Ist nur meine Erfahrung.


----------



## Goddi8 (29. Juli 2014)

Flohjob schrieb:


> Im Prinzip habt ihr doch die Lösung schon vorgestellt. Die Toolock-Schelle, kombiniert mit zwei Schlitzen. Sollte simpel sein, funktionieren und zur Not kann man das Ganze auch mit normaler Klemme fahren.



Egal welche Klemme aber mehr Schlitze. Ich denke nicht, dass die Klemme der Hauptauslöser für ungleiche Kraftverteilung ist. Warum nicht das Satellrohr an mehreren Stellen schlitzen ( 4 oder 8 ?). Das sollte kein Problem bzgl. Stabilität geben und für bessere Verteilung der Klemmkraft sorgen.
Bsp dazu. Ich hatte eine unglückliche Rahmen/Schellen Kombi. Der Schlitz der Schelle lies sich nicht über dem Schlitz des Rahmens positionieren. Keine Chance das Ding zu Klemmen. Bei Schlitz über Schlitz konnte ich zwar den Hebel der Klemme nicht vollständig schließen, hat aber vollkommen ausgereicht um die Stütze zu fixieren.


----------



## supermanlovers (29. Juli 2014)

Ich würde es auch so simpel und leicht wie möglich halten. Diese Lösung finde ich optimal:


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (29. Juli 2014)

Tja, nur stellt sich doch die Frage wie eng toleriert ist noch im entsprechenden Preisrahmen darstellbar? 0/+0,1 mir fehlt da etwas das Gefühl für, aber nach allem was ich im letzten Projekt mitbekommen habe stellen sich die Fertiger bei engen Toleranzen gerne an. Im Zweifel hast du dann nen Haufen Ausschuss...


----------



## Speziazlizt (29. Juli 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Tja, nur stellt sich doch die Frage wie eng toleriert ist noch im entsprechenden Preisrahmen darstellbar? 0/+0,1 mir fehlt da etwas das Gefühl für, aber nach allem was ich im letzten Projekt mitbekommen habe stellen sich die Fertiger bei engen Toleranzen gerne an. Im Zweifel hast du dann nen Haufen Ausschuss...



Was aber erstmal das Problem des Fertigers ist wenn die Toleranzen klar kommuniziert wurden bzw. deren Einhaltung durch Vertragsabschluss zugesichert werden.

Klar - fertige Rahmen haben wir dann keine


----------



## Omegar (29. Juli 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Ich hab's jetzt noch nie gemessen. Aber wenn die Stütze 30,90 hätte und das Sattelrohr auch, dann wäre da nix montierbar. Die -0 / +X beim Rahmen sind janicht ausversehen gewählt. Andersrum hat die Stütze halt -X / +0. Zu Problemen kommt es dann, wenn genau ein Rahmen mit + Maximum auf eine Stütze mit - Maximum trifft.



Das kann man nur dadurch ausschließen, dass Alutech die Rahmen mit Stütze ausliefert, welche im Vorfeld ausgemessen wurden und dem jeweils passendem Rahmen zugeordnet sind. So bekommt jede Stütze den passenden Rahmen und Alutech muss nicht so genau fertigen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (29. Juli 2014)

> Warum der Schlitz dann nicht vorne gemacht wird? Weil zwischen Schlitz und der Schweißnaht zum Oberrohr ein Mindestabstand eingehalten werden muss, damit die wiederholte Verformung des Sitzrohrs beim Klemmen nicht zu einer Schwächung des Rahmens führt.



Hmmh, in dem Raum in dem ich gerade sitze, stehen 2 Rocky Mountain, 2 Morewood und 2 Nicolai...und alle haben den Schlitz vorne.

Und mein Vorschlag zum Ideeenwettbewerb ist, wurde aber ja schon häufiger hier geschrieben, genaue Fertigung. Und aus keinem Problem, bleibt kein Problem.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Juli 2014)

Omegar schrieb:


> Das kann man nur dadurch ausschließen, dass Alutech die Rahmen mit Stütze ausliefert, welche im Vorfeld ausgemessen wurden und dem jeweils passendem Rahmen zugeordnet sind. So bekommt jede Stütze den passenden Rahmen und Alutech muss nicht so genau fertigen ;-)



Puhh, zum Glück hast du den Zwinkersmilie dahinter gesetzt 

G.


----------



## freigeist (29. Juli 2014)

@supermanlovers 

welcher hersteller ist das?!


----------



## supermanlovers (29. Juli 2014)

freigeist schrieb:


> @supermanlovers
> 
> welcher hersteller ist das?!



Scott Scale

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fury (29. Juli 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> …
> 
> Was wären für Dich Vorteile einer solchen Lösung?



Das Thema "Länge Sattelrohr" wäre erstmal gegessen. Die Telestütze könnte auf Maximaleinschub getrimmt werden und jeder macht sich seinen Verstellweg wie er meint. Späteres experimentieren nicht ausgeschlossen! Jeder kann z. B. zwischen 100 und 200 mm Travel experimentieren...
Ich bin jedoch ganz klar der Meinung, dass hier ein weitgehend mechanisches System eingesetzt werden muss. Beim Service und der Reparatur sehe ich dann keine Probleme.
Wo soll das Problem der Ausfallsicherheit sein? Ich gehe davon aus, dass die Stütze wenigstens an einer Stelle arretiert werden kann. Damit kommt man locker nach Hause.
Bei einer Reparatur verhält es sich doch bei anderen Bauteilen ganz genauso: Federgabel kaputt -> du stehst ohne Fahrrad da (wer hat mal schnell eine Reservegabel zum einbauen?); Laufrad kaputt -> kein Fahrrad; Kurbel kaputt -> kein Fahrrad. Nicht jeder hat doch Teile zum wechseln rumliegen...


----------



## Jierdan (29. Juli 2014)

@scott scale: Sieht aus als würde da was bei leichtem Gegenwind brechen -> neuer Rahmen. Ohne mich.


----------



## nuts (29. Juli 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hmmh, in dem Raum in dem ich gerade sitze, stehen 2 Rocky Mountain, 2 Morewood und 2 Nicolai...und alle haben den Schlitz vorne.
> 
> Und mein Vorschlag zum Ideeenwettbewerb ist, wurde aber ja schon häufiger hier geschrieben, genaue Fertigung. Und aus keinem Problem, bleibt kein Problem.
> 
> G.



Du bist ja auch 1,90+ und die Sattelrohre sind eh richtig lang. Da ergibt das kaum ein Problem. Die niedrigen Rahmen sind die mit den kurzen Sitzrohren und dem Schlitz hinten (zumindest meistens)


----------



## nuts (29. Juli 2014)

Jierdan schrieb:


> @scott scale: Sieht aus als würde da was bei leichtem Gegenwind brechen -> neuer Rahmen. Ohne mich.



Du würdest Dir einen neuen Rahmen kaufen, weil das Ding abgebrochen ist? Respekt, Geldmangel scheint nicht zu herrschen. Sollte das brechen, kann man immer noch hinterher einen Schlitz ins Sitzrohr machen und dann mit aufgesetzter Klemme fahren.


----------



## nuts (29. Juli 2014)

fury9 schrieb:


> Das Thema "Länge Sattelrohr" wäre erstmal gegessen. Die Telestütze könnte auf Maximaleinschub getrimmt werden und jeder macht sich seinen Verstellweg wie er meint. Späteres experimentieren nicht ausgeschlossen! Jeder kann z. B. zwischen 100 und 200 mm Travel experimentieren...



Ist doch bei der Lösung bisher auch so? Du kaufst Dir eine Stütze beliebiger Länge (Momentan gibt es alles zwischen 70 und 200), machst die Feinjustierung über die Sattelklemme und nutzt fortan die Teleskopstütze. Für mich ist - weil man immer die Feinjustierung brauchen wird - da kein großes Potential, aber vielleicht stehe ich gerade auf dem Schlauch?



fury9 schrieb:


> Wo soll das Problem der Ausfallsicherheit sein? Ich gehe davon aus, dass die Stütze wenigstens an einer Stelle arretiert werden kann. Damit kommt man locker nach Hause.



Ich hatte bereits Teleskopstützen, die nicht mehr reinfuhren, oder nicht mehr draußen blieben. Kann man mit nach Hause fahren, ist aber ärgerlich. Und dann macht es für mich einen Unterschied, ob ich jede beliebige Stütze ersatzweise reinstecken kann (wenn ich keine habe, hat vielleicht ein Kumpel eine, das kriegt man durchaus hin) oder ob ich exakt das Spezialteil haben muss.


----------



## Piktogramm (29. Juli 2014)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> Ich würde es auch so simpel und leicht wie möglich halten. Diese Lösung finde ich optimal:



Die Lösung geht reihenweise kaputt (Erfahrung), wenn sich der Kunde nicht penibel an die Anzugsmomente hält. Kannst du vergessen, denn mit dieser Lösung ist dann sofort der Rahmen beschädigt.

*Edit:* OK nuts hat darauf schon geantwortet, weil auch Andere das nicht so toll finden.
Dazu: Lieber nuts, wieso sollte man ein solches Feature integrieren, bei dem man weiß, dass es vergleichsweise empfindlich ist (im Vergleich zur ner gescheit hohen Klemme) und der Kunde dann am Rahmen herumdremeln muss. Damit sagt der Rahmen doch ab Werk aus: "Schau her, ich bin am Nutzwert vorbei konstruiert nur damit ich meinen (hohen) Kaufpreis irgendwie gegenüber Ahnungslosen rechtfertige"
Dolles Feature!

@Ghostrider7.5k
Aus meiner Erfahrung heraus nutzt das diplomatisches Ausdrücken nur selten etwas, wenn die (doofe) Idee bereits im Raum steht. Oftmals steht da der Beschluss diese Idee umzusetzen schon fest, auch wenn es dazu kein haltbares Konzept gibt.

@spectraler
Der Witz am Schrumpfschlauch ist ja, dass man ihm im Zweifelsfall nicht nur in schwarz bekommt sondern in RAL "Wagenfarbe". Gegebenenfalls passende Silikonmanschetten mit ähnlichem Effekt, die jedoch weit kostenintensiver sind und auch wieder eine Sonderanfertigung.


@nuts
Also dein erstes Zitat, der Satz ist nicht schwer zu verstehen und er ist sogar mit unflätigen Wörtern gespickt damit er etwas Nachdruck und Aufmerksamkeit bekommt 

Ich habe die TooLoc Klemme nicht ausprobiert, ich weiß aber wie sich zweiteilige Schellen verhalten und wie sie bei nicht 100% passenden Maßen aus Rohren lustige Ovale machen. Insofern ist das Einzige was ich sehe eine Grafik mit unhaltbarem Marketingbullshit welcher für mich als Diskussionsgrundlage nicht taugt. Wohingegen die meisten entsprechenden Stützen Wandstärken haben, die bei normalen Klemmen aus meiner Erfahrung heraus noch kein Problem hatten (bis auf diese Leichtbaustütze vom selben Macher wie TooLoc?), solang der Nutzer die Sattelklemme nicht einfach massiv angeknallt hatte (das Problem gibt es bei jedem System).
Ansonsten sollte es wirklich ein Problem mit Verschleiß und Ausfahrqualität bei den verbreiteteren Stützen geben, welches mir noch nicht über den Weg gehobelt ist. Dann sollte man trotzdem überlegen ob man das nicht einfach so löst, dass man eine klassiche Sattelklemme mit höherer Höhe und damit größerer Reibfläche nimmt (gleichmäßiger Krafteinleitung in die Stütze -> weniger Probleme) anstatt eine propritäre Lösung die im Zweifelsfall noch mehr Probleme macht. Spätestens Systeme mit Keilklemmung sind der Horror wenn die Dinger sich festsetzen und die Stütze nicht mehr freigeben weil Dreck und Korrosion ihr Werk getan haben :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fladder72 (29. Juli 2014)

Omegar schrieb:


> Das kann man nur dadurch ausschließen, dass Alutech die Rahmen mit Stütze ausliefert, welche im Vorfeld ausgemessen wurden und dem jeweils passendem Rahmen zugeordnet sind. So bekommt jede Stütze den passenden Rahmen und Alutech muss nicht so genau fertigen ;-)


Genau, Selektion statt Ausschuss... Und für "selected edition" kann man den einen oder anderen schmalen Euro abgreifen...


----------



## supermanlovers (29. Juli 2014)

Piktogramm schrieb:


> Die Lösung geht reihenweise kaputt (Erfahrung), wenn sich der Kunde nicht penibel an die Anzugsmomente hält. Kannst du vergessen, denn mit dieser Lösung ist dann sofort der Rahmen beschädigt.



Was ist gebrochen? Das Carbon oder die Alu/Titan Schraube?

Mit Alu und Stahlschraube sollte es vielleicht gehen. Wer statt 5 Nm 10 gibt hat halt Pech gehabt. Wir können ja nicht alles für Grobmotoriker auslegen.

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Juli 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Du bist ja auch 1,90+ und die Sattelrohre sind eh richtig lang. Da ergibt das kaum ein Problem. Die niedrigen Rahmen sind die mit den kurzen Sitzrohren und dem Schlitz hinten (zumindest meistens)



Darüber hab ich jetzt tatsächlich nicht nachgedacht.
Aber das IZIMU hat ein 400er Sitzrohr und gerade Rohre und das ION 430er und gerade Rohre.
Besseres Material? Heimische Herstellung?....oder einfach kein, hier und da, unkontrollierbares Hydroforming?

G.


----------



## mw.dd (29. Juli 2014)

Ghostrider7.5k schrieb:


> ...Man muss nicht um jeden Preis den Look noch weiter cleanen!



Ich werde Dich für den Titel "Sprachpanscher des Jahres" vorschlagen.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (29. Juli 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Darüber hab ich jetzt tatsächlich nicht nachgedacht.
> Aber das IZIMU hat ein 400er Sitzrohr und gerade Rohre und das ION 430er und gerade Rohre.
> Besseres Material? Heimische Herstellung?....oder einfach kein, hier und da, unkontrollierbares Hydroforming?
> 
> G.


Die Frage ist eher wie tief man trotz kurzem Sitzrohr das Oberrohr ansetzen kann. Man braucht zwischen Schlitz und Schweißnaht halt einen gewissen Sicherheitsabstand.


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Juli 2014)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Ich werde Dich für den Titel "Sprachpanscher des Jahres" vorschlagen.





G.


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Juli 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Die Frage ist eher wie tief man trotz kurzem Sitzrohr das Oberrohr ansetzen kann. Man braucht zwischen Schlitz und Schweißnaht halt einen gewissen Sicherheitsabstand.



1cm?

G.


----------



## nuts (29. Juli 2014)

Piktogramm schrieb:


> Dann sollte man trotzdem überlegen ob man das nicht einfach so löst, dass man eine klassiche Sattelklemme mit höherer Höhe und damit größerer Reibfläche nimmt (gleichmäßiger Krafteinleitung in die Stütze -> weniger Probleme) anstatt eine propritäre Lösung die im Zweifelsfall noch mehr Probleme macht.





Zu Deiner Frage: Natürlich sollte man keine Lösung verbauen, die leicht kaputt geht. Nie. So, wie das an dem Scott ausgeführt ist, finde ich das auch nicht sonderlich gelungen, ich nehme an (kann aber ja hier der Kollege mit der Kundenerfahrung noch bestätigen oder widerlegen), dass die abstehenden Carbon-Flaps abbrechen, wenn die Schraube zu sehr angezogen wird.


----------



## nuts (29. Juli 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> 1cm?
> 
> G.



Wie groß ist denn der beim Izimu? Habe mir spontan Bilder angeschaut, sind schon eher 3 cm, oder? Dann landest Du halt bei 6 cm Sitzrohr Überstand. Beim Ion auch, das vertuscht das nur durch seine Gussets ganz geschickt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (29. Juli 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Wie groß ist denn der beim Izimu? Habe mir spontan Bilder angeschaut, sind schon eher 3 cm, oder? Dann landest Du halt bei 6 cm Sitzrohr Überstand. Beim Ion auch, das vertuscht das nur durch seine Gussets ganz geschickt



Die 1cm sind vom Izimu. Hab extra nachgeschaut. Zu den Gussets der anderen Räder ist auch immer nur 1cm. Nur beim ION ists ohne Gusset mehr.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Juli 2014)

ION 23mm, ganz ohne Gusset.

G.


----------



## Fury (29. Juli 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> …
> Ich hatte bereits Teleskopstützen, die nicht mehr reinfuhren, oder nicht mehr draußen blieben. Kann man mit nach Hause fahren, ist aber ärgerlich. Und dann macht es für mich einen Unterschied, ob ich jede beliebige Stütze ersatzweise reinstecken kann (wenn ich keine habe, hat vielleicht ein Kumpel eine, das kriegt man durchaus hin) oder ob ich exakt das Spezialteil haben muss.



Wenn Du hier für dich die Wertigkeit entsprechend legst, hast Du Recht. Wenn ich das Problem absolut betrachte ist eine Federgabel auch ein Spezialteil, das ich nicht so schnell gewechselt/ersetzt kriege.
Da hat jeder seine subjektive Empfindung/Meinung dazu, was ja auch in Ordnung ist.

btw: ausserdem gabs ja schon die ersten "dagegen!" Posts...


----------



## Ghostrider7.5k (29. Juli 2014)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Ich werde Dich für den Titel "Sprachpanscher des Jahres" vorschlagen.


Da hast Du wohl recht.  Hätte das auch mit einem komplett deutschen Satz schreiben sollen, stimmt ja...


----------



## mhubig (29. Juli 2014)

Also ich finde die Idee mal die Sattelklemme zu überdenken schon ok! Mann muss dass dann ja nicht unbedingt auch machen, aber wenn jemandem was gutes einfällt, warum nicht?

Die Idee von @biker123456 find' ich schon mal ziemlich geil!






Wenn man den gelben Aufsatz weglässt, fehlt nur noch der Schlitz und man kann wieder eine normale Klemme montieren ...
Theoretisch wäre in den gelben Aufsatz ja fast noch der Veriegelungsmechanissmus der Moveloc integrierbar ...



Quelle: vecnum.com


----------



## GoldenerGott (29. Juli 2014)

Nochmal: Sitzrohrdurchmesser größer wählen und passende Kunstoffhülse mit 30,9 mm Innendurchmesser mitliefern
+ braucht keine Schmierung
+ kann bei leichtem Übermaß des Rahmens oder leichtem Untermaß der Stütze leicht angepasst werden über Klebestreifen
+ handelsüblicher Schnellspanner passt immer
+ klemmt auch mit einem althergebrachten Schlitz im Rahmen perfekt
- Hülse wäre Sonderbauteil, dass es dann nur bei Alutech als Ersatzteil gäbe. Aus eigener Erfahrung weiß ich aber, dass die Dinger lange halten. Ich habe sie schon seit 6 Jahren in Gebrauch, davon erst das letzte Jahr mit Teleskopstütze

Ich hatte bisher 7 Bikes. Erst an zweien war das Sitzrohr genau genug ausgerieben, dass die Stütze nicht rutschte oder klemmte und problemlos voll versenkbar war. Besonders nett ist ein Übermaß von 0,2 mm auf den oberen 10 cm und eine Presspassung weiter unten. Das treibt einen schier zum Wahnsinn. Alles kein Problem mit Hülse. Da hat man nur bei den handelsüblichen Hülsen den Nachteil, dass man dann auf Stützen mit 27,2 mm festgelegt ist. Deshalb müsste hier ein neuer Innendurchmesser her. Und weil es sich mittlerweile bei Telskopstützen weitgehend durchgesetzt hat: 30,9 mm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernd e (29. Juli 2014)

Herkömmliche klemmung. Dafür aber 3 Schlitze, einer vorne und die anderen beiden in je 60º nach links und rechts. 
Somit hat man gleichmäßige klemmflächen, vom hr kann nicht direkt der Dreck in den Schlitz geschleudert werden und dem Besitzer ist offen ob er eine feste klemmung will oder einen schnellspanner.
Macht man den syntace dran, hat man eine ausreichende klemmung und hatkeine Probleme wenn eine integrierte Lösung mal defekt ist (reisen...). Sollte so ein Vorschlag schon da sein,  ich habe die Kommentare nicht gelesen


----------



## Speziazlizt (29. Juli 2014)

GoldenerGott schrieb:


> Nochmal: Sitzrohrdurchmesser größer wählen und passende Kunstoffhülse mit 30,9 mm Innendurchmesser mitliefern
> + braucht keine Schmierung
> + kann bei leichtem Übermaß des Rahmens oder leichtem Untermaß der Stütze leicht angepasst werden über Klebestreifen
> + handelsüblicher Schnellspanner passt immer
> ...



An der Stelle kommt dann Igus ins Spiel.


----------



## spectraler (29. Juli 2014)

Piktogramm schrieb:


> Die Lösung geht reihenweise kaputt (Erfahrung), wenn sich der Kunde nicht penibel an die Anzugsmomente hält. Kannst du vergessen, denn mit dieser Lösung ist dann sofort der Rahmen beschädigt.
> 
> @spectraler
> Der Witz am Schrumpfschlauch ist ja, dass man ihm im Zweifelsfall nicht nur in schwarz bekommt sondern in RAL "Wagenfarbe". Gegebenenfalls passende Silikonmanschetten mit ähnlichem Effekt, die jedoch weit kostenintensiver sind und auch wieder eine Sonderanfertigung.
> ...


...das Anzugsmoment musst du auch bei anderen Leichtbau- und Carbonteilen einhalten, kaputt bekommt man alles ;O)

Zum Thema Schrupfschlauch in RAL Farbe: ich wollte mit dem Stück Fahrradschlauch nur eine einfache Möglichkeit aufzeigen , die wahrscheinlich jeder softort ohne Kosten umsetzen kann.
Passend großen Schrupfschaluch in passender RAL Farbe (mein Rahmen ist schwarz) zu besorgen, und den dann mit richtiger Temperatur und Heisluftfön aufzuschrumpfen (ohne Carbonrahmen oder Decals zu beschädigen), ist da schon etwas umständlicher und teurer. Ein Schrumpfschlauch (ohne Kleber) wird an der Kontaktfläche zur Sattelstütze auch mehr kapillarwirkung haben und das so eindringende Wasser lässt sich dann nicht so einfach durch umstülpen abtrocknen ;O)

Also optisch schöner wird evtl. der Schrupfschlauch sein; einfacher, günstiger und technisch sinnvoller der Gummischlauch.

Zum Thema Klemme würde ich auch ehr etwas Austauschbares , und ein links und rechts geschlitztes Sattelrohr bevorzugen.


----------



## Ketchyp (29. Juli 2014)

Eine integrierte Stütze würde alle Probleme lösen und die Sattelklemme entfällt. Wartung ist denkbar einfach. Oben einen Staubabstreifer, Feder drückt die Sütze nach oben und will man den Sattel nach unten verfahren muss man nur die Trinkflasche aufmachen, die Luft kann entweichen und die Flüssigkeit (Redbull) kann nachfließen - Sattel senkt sich. Wenn man ihn nach oben verfahren will einfach das Mundstück der Flasche aufmachen. Lagerung durch IGUS natürlich.


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Juli 2014)

Bei dem ganzen Thema gehts ja auch großteils um das optische Design. Will man selbst da überhaupt etwas in den Rahmen integriertes oder nicht eher beim Selbstaufbau sogar extra, durch Farbgestaltung, das Teil sichtbar haben?
So ein (zB) Tunespanner bietet perfekte Funktion, bei supergeiler Optik, zu niedriegem Gewicht, in allen Regenbogenfarben......und schwarz  Was will man mehr?

G.


----------



## spectraler (29. Juli 2014)

Ketchyp schrieb:


> Eine integrierte Stütze würde alle Probleme lösen und die Sattelklemme entfällt. Wartung ist denkbar einfach. Oben einen Staubabstreifer, Feder drückt die Sütze nach oben und will man den Sattel nach unten verfahren muss man nur die Trinkflasche aufmachen, die Luft kann entweichen und die Flüssigkeit (Redbull) kann nachfließen - Sattel senkt sich. Wenn man ihn nach oben verfahren will einfach das Mundstück der Flasche aufmachen. Lagerung durch IGUS natürlich.
> Anhang anzeigen 309168


...sieht ehr nach einer Federstütze aus (Luft in der Flasche), also nur für den Trekking Bereich brauchbar ;O)


----------



## Ketchyp (29. Juli 2014)

Dafür gibts ja noch extra das Drosselventil, dass kann in verschiedenen Stufen "Wippt doll" - "Wippt ein wenig" - "Wippt so lala" und "Bockhart/Zu" einstellen.


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Juli 2014)

Kann man ja auch noch mit dem Material der Flasche beeinflussen 

G.


----------



## Fladder72 (29. Juli 2014)

Technisch überzeugt mich vor allem das "Dichtungsdings"...


----------



## nuts (29. Juli 2014)

Habe mal das Bild mit der Klemmungsform geupdatet, die erste Version war tatsächlich stark idealisiert. So sollte das eher hinkommen:





Ideal wäre eine Pressung rundum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (29. Juli 2014)

Fladder72 schrieb:


> Technisch überzeugt mich vor allem das "Dichtungsdings"...



ich vermisse noch etwas den fluxkompensator....


----------



## Fladder72 (29. Juli 2014)

Die auslösende Begebenheit, die zur Entstehung des Fluxkomensators geführt hat, wäre jetzt wichtiger. Einfach mal beim morgendlichen Gang zur Toilette mit dem Kopf auf die Schüssel aufschlagen. Wenn man sich die Kloschüssel da noch als Amboss vorstellt, wird der Begriff "Ideenschmiede" gleich noch viel plastischer...


----------



## spectraler (29. Juli 2014)

Ketchyp schrieb:


> Dafür gibts ja noch extra das Drosselventil, dass kann in verschiedenen Stufen "Wippt doll" - "Wippt ein wenig" - "Wippt so lala" und "Bockhart/Zu" einstellen.


...und was ist wenn du zu viel vom Redbull getrunken hast und die Stütze über die im ausgleichsbehälter vorhandene Flüssigkeit hinaus ausfährt... dann zieht sie Luft und du federst auch bei geschlossener Drossel über das Luftpolster. Also hier musst du noch etwas nachbessern!


----------



## steffpro (29. Juli 2014)

(Ironiemodus an) Mein Vorschlag: Loch durch das Sitzrohr und die Sattelstütze, Schraube durch und schon kann auf die Sattelklemme verzichtet werden. (Inroniemodus aus)
Also ganz im Ernst. Keep it simple. Warum sollte man eine Sattelklemme neu gestalten. Wenn man mal auf einer Tour eine verloren hat, so wie mein Kumpel neulich, dann will man da kein Spezialteil haben. Wichtig wäre eine stabile Sattelklemme aus wenigen Bauteilen. Wenn eine Speziallösung gefunden wird, sollte es noch möglich sein eine Standard-Sattelklemme am Rahmen zu verwenden.

Wäre es nicht besser wenn man später mal von den hervorragenden Fahreigenschaften des Bikes spricht und nicht von seiner speziellen Sattelklemme?


----------



## dioXxide (29. Juli 2014)

...ich finde es schon ziemlich arm, dass eine potentiell gute Idee mit einem T-Shirt belohnt wird und Alutech macht am Ende daraus ein Patent. Für eine Firma ist das Ganze ja so schon ein Glücksfall, die Masse denkt kostenlos mit...
Falls es wirklich zu einer solchen proprietären Lösung der Sattelklemme kommen sollte, kaufe ich den Rahmen nicht. Ich sehe auch keinerlei Grund das derzeit funktionierende flexible System nicht zu nutzen.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (29. Juli 2014)

Das es schwierig wird eine bereits öffentlich gemachte Entwicklung zu patentieren ist dir bewusst?


----------



## UncleCharles (29. Juli 2014)

GrillMeister schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Sattelrohr mit Polygonprofil.
> 
> ...



Prinzipiell ist die Idee bisher die praktikabelste. Jedoch denke ich, dass da der Fertigungsaufwand erheblich größer ist als du annimmst. Um in "normalem" Aluminium auf die entsprechenden Spannkräfte zu kommen, wird es in einem so dünnwandigen Rohr wie dem Sitzrohr nicht ausreichen, da nur die Aufreibung während des Fertigens radial zu belasten. Ich denke, da muss man schon mit einer Unrundheit im Bereich von 1-3mm rechnen. Denn diese Verbindungen sind prinzipbedingt eher dazu geeignet, Radial- und Tangentiallasten aufzunehmen, und nicht Axiallasten (wie die, wenn ich fetter Klops auf dem Sattel sitze, und der ganze Mist dann unter mir fröhlich durch den Wald wackelt/vibriert).
Dadurch hast du dann wieder das Problem, dass die Randspannungen im Bereich der Klemmungen relativ groß werden (naturgemäß), und dann gerade bei Aluminium im Lauf der Zeit ein kriechen einsetzt. Also entweder die Klemmung entlasten wenn das Rad grade nicht fährt (d.h. Sattel raus und Klemme runter), oder ein Materialwechsel in Richtung Stahl. Was ja vermutlich bei Bikes nur bedingt mehrheitsfähig ist.

Man sollte, bevor man da hochwissenschaftlich ran geht, sich vielleicht mal ein paar Probleme vor Augen führen, die meiner Meinung nach ein Abweichen von vorhandenen Lösungen schwierig machen (und die so glaube ich noch nicht genannt wurden):

-Streuung der Klemmkräfte:
Die Klemmkräfte einer Sattelstütze streuen erheblich. Schon wenn der Schraubenkopf (oder die Mutter), mit der man das ganze klemmt, vor Benutzung mit bloßen Händen (!!!) angefasst wurde, kann die resultierende Einfettung durch normal fettige Finger ausreichen, um bei planmässig vorgespannten Schraubverbindungen, die eigentlich für trockene Reibpaarungen gedacht sind, die reale Spannkraft bzw. konkret die Zugspannung in der Schraube um bis zu 40% (!) abweichen zu lassen, und das bei gemessen gleichem Anzugsmoment. Gemessen nicht mit irgendeinem wurstigen DM-Schlüssel, sondern mit echter Messtechnik aus der Qualitätssicherung namhafter Automobilhersteller. Vergleichbares müsste, wenn auch in kleinerem Umfang, vermutlich bei Exzenterspannern gelten, da auch da die Umweltbedingungen (Temperatur, Verschmutzungsgrad und -art, Schmierung, Reibpartner) kaum kontrollierbar sind.
-Wartung / Vermittelbarkeit an den Endnutzer
Ein Klemmring mit einer aufgeschraubten Klemmmutter, der als ganzes dann angemessen leicht sein soll, bedingt ja, dass die Mutter ein relativ kurzes Feingewinde hat, d.h. kleine Steigung, großer Durchmesser. Das provoziert gradezu, die Dinger zu fest anzuknallen. Bei einem gedachten Nenndurchmesser von 35mm und einer (realistisch geschätzten) Steigung vom 1mm ergibt sich bei einem "handfesten" Anzug von ca. 20Nm schon eine Axialkraft auf den Klemmring von 20.000N, also eine Kraft äquivalent zu 2 Tonnen. Der Klemmring hat ja vermutlich eine Kegelsteigung von so grob 1:1 (=90° Spitzenwinkel), und daher würden geschlitzte Keilringsegmente (der Einfachheit halber angenommen) da mit einer vergleichbaren Kraft auf die Sattelstütze drücken. Die Stütze könnte das können.
Das ganze müsste man jetzt einem Endnutzer erklären, damit der sich nicht irgendwann mit einer Rohrzange (damit es nicht mehr quietscht, die diversen Lösungen stehn ja alle oben) den Rahmen oder zumindest die Sattelstütze killt.
Bei einer klassischen, geschlitzten Lösung kann man die Kraft einfach über die Hebellänge des Schnellspanners begrenzen. Solang dann keiner anfängt, daran rum zu hämmern (auch schon gesehen...), sollte das gut möglich sein.


Ich würde den Entwicklungsaufwand lieber in Ecken gesteckt sehen, die schon auf den ersten Blick nicht so ausgereift sind, z.b. die Adaptierbarkeit auf andere Werkstoffe (Stahlrahmen / Alurahmen / CfK), die Kostenoptimierung, usw. usf.


----------



## Piktogramm (29. Juli 2014)

spectraler schrieb:


> ...das Anzugsmoment musst du auch bei anderen Leichtbau- und Carbonteilen einhalten, kaputt bekommt man alles ;O)
> 
> Zum Thema Schrupfschlauch in RAL Farbe: ich wollte mit dem Stück Fahrradschlauch nur eine einfache Möglichkeit aufzeigen , die wahrscheinlich jeder softort ohne Kosten umsetzen kann.
> Passend großen Schrupfschaluch in passender RAL Farbe (mein Rahmen ist schwarz) zu besorgen, und den dann mit richtiger Temperatur und Heisluftfön aufzuschrumpfen (ohne Carbonrahmen oder Decals zu beschädigen), ist da schon etwas umständlicher und teurer. Ein Schrumpfschlauch (ohne Kleber) wird an der Kontaktfläche zur Sattelstütze auch mehr kapillarwirkung haben und das so eindringende Wasser lässt sich dann nicht so einfach durch umstülpen abtrocknen ;O)
> ...



Wenn man etwas auslegt ist immer auch die Benutzbarkeit zu beachten. Wobei es zur Nutzbarkeit auch gehört keine unnötig anfälligen Schwachpunkte vorzusehen. Reicht ja schon wenn das Rad mal beim unbedarftem Schrauber steht der im warsten Sinne des Wortes "fest" zieht.


Ein Schrumpfschlauch entwickelt keine nennenswerte Kapilarwirkung. Der Druck der Schrumpfung reicht normalerweise aus um eine ausreichende Dichtwirkung zu entwickeln, zudem ist das Material in aller Regel hydrophob.
Auch muss man die Dinger in der Regel nicht so hochwissenschaftlich genau aufschrumpfen 

Ansonsten klar geht ein Schlauch, aber es wäre ne Geste wenn man schon eine Lösung sucht einfach passend zur Rahmenfarbe Schrumpfschlauch mitzugeben.


----------



## Maddinth (29. Juli 2014)

Jetzt mal ernsthaft was soll der Schmarn? Eine Gute Sattelklemme, und ein sauber ausgeriebenes Sitztrohr reichen vollkommen aus. 
Wozu das Rad neu erfinden und unnötig teuer machen? Btw. das gezeigte System von Scott ist der letzte Schrott und hält einfach nicht. Zumindest bei den ersten Modellen wo das verbaut wurde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reflux (29. Juli 2014)

Bestimmt gab es den Kommentar schon, aber was ist mit den Leuten, die ihre Stütze manuell vor der Fahrt versenken wollen - wird von denen erwartet, dass sie jedes Mal nen Imbus rausholen?


----------



## Der Kassenwart (29. Juli 2014)

jetzt geht das wieder los! mir hat es schon gereicht, als hier vor kurzen innerhalb von 2-3 wochen 20 jahre fully-geschichte mit all ihren auswüchsen erneut durchgekaut wurden. auf der suche nach einer möglichst ausgefallenen lösung präsentierte man hier abgrundhässliche chimärenhafte entwürfe, die nur von ihrem geistigen vater gemocht wurden (wie bei häßlichen kindern).

also bitte keine abgefahrene proprietäre lösung, nur weil es schick und anders ist und technisch machbar. die anzahl der existierenden standards auf dem gebiet von innenlagern, laufradgrößen, gabelschäften, umwerfern etc. ist derzeit so verwirrend, dass es dem begriff standard hohn spricht. da sollte die IBC nicht mitmachen.
und wenn es denn unbedingt was ausgefallenes sein muss, dann vllt die split clamp von crank bros. mir scheint mitunter hier wird nach lösungen gesucht für probleme, die keiner hat. K.I.S.S.


----------



## Fladder72 (29. Juli 2014)

@reflux
Wer jedes mal einen Imbus rausholt, kann auch im Bus fahren... 

Zum Thema: Die Klemmung vom SCOTT Foil finde ich vom Ansatz her nicht so übel. Den mittleren Klemmberich breiter gestalten und auf runde Sattelstützen optimieren könnte doch gehen. Zusätzlich könnte man das so gestalten dass sich das ganze beim anziehen etwas nach unten verdrehen kann, quasi als Exzenter-Klemmung. Oder generell mal in Richtung einer Exzenter-Klemmung mit Formstück denken, das radial auf die Rohrachse wirkt.

Bei nicht-integrierten Lösungen stimme ich den Syntace-Befürwortern einfach nur zu. Selber habe ich noch nie damit Probleme gehabt, bis auf fehlendes Gewinde für die Verdrehsicherung im Anlieferungszustand...


----------



## alf2013 (29. Juli 2014)

ich hab ganz normale sattelklemmen mit schraube und mit hebel. immer von salsa. hält ewig. im Wortsinn. und ist nicht teuer. wie schon einige bemerkt haben - ein spezielles System hat NUR Nachteile ...


----------



## GrillMeister (29. Juli 2014)

UncleCharles schrieb:


> Prinzipiell ist die Idee bisher die praktikabelste. Jedoch denke ich, dass da der Fertigungsaufwand erheblich größer ist als du annimmst. Um in "normalem" Aluminium auf die entsprechenden Spannkräfte zu kommen, wird es in einem so dünnwandigen Rohr wie dem Sitzrohr nicht ausreichen, da nur die Aufreibung während des Fertigens radial zu belasten. Ich denke, da muss man schon mit einer Unrundheit im Bereich von 1-3mm rechnen. Denn diese Verbindungen sind prinzipbedingt eher dazu geeignet, Radial- und Tangentiallasten aufzunehmen, und nicht Axiallasten (wie die, wenn ich fetter Klops auf dem Sattel sitze, und der ganze Mist dann unter mir fröhlich durch den Wald wackelt/vibriert).
> Dadurch hast du dann wieder das Problem, dass die Randspannungen im Bereich der Klemmungen relativ groß werden (naturgemäß), und dann gerade bei Aluminium im Lauf der Zeit ein kriechen einsetzt. Also entweder die Klemmung entlasten wenn das Rad grade nicht fährt (d.h. Sattel raus und Klemme runter), oder ein Materialwechsel in Richtung Stahl. Was ja vermutlich bei Bikes nur bedingt mehrheitsfähig ist.
> 
> Man sollte, bevor man da hochwissenschaftlich ran geht, sich vielleicht mal ein paar Probleme vor Augen führen, die meiner Meinung nach ein Abweichen von vorhandenen Lösungen schwierig machen (und die so glaube ich noch nicht genannt wurden):
> ...



Mit deinen Anmerkungen und Einwänden hast du tlw. wirklich Recht. Vllt. war ich heute Nacht, als ich bei den subtropischen Temperaturen nicht schlafen konnte auch ein wenig euphorisch. 

Ärgere mich gerade, dass ich hier ohne gescheites Internet festhänge und nicht mal einen Taschenrecher hier hab... Freitag Abend mach ich mich aber dran. Ich stelle gerne meine Ergebnisse inkl. Rechenweg hier ein um Sie öffentlich zu diskutieren. 

Selbst wenn es, auch welchen Gründen auch immer, nicht passt, so hat vllt. der ein oder andere einfach Freude daran die Lösung ausgearbeitet zu sehen.  

Vllt. können mir und den anderen Tüftlern die nicht so aus dem Rahmenbau kommen ein paar Daten bereitgestellt werden. Konkrete fragen währen:

- Was ist die Standardpassung einer Sattelstütze und des Sattelrohres? ( Ansonten würde ich einfach mal eine mittelere Übergangspassung mit Toleranzen IT7 annehmen ) 

- Mit welchen Kräften hat man zu rechnen? ( 100kg Gewichtslast mit 2,5 Überlast?! ) 

- Welche Legierung wird für das Sattelrohr verwendet und welchen Zustand hat dieses?

Grüße, 

Grillmeister


----------



## UncleCharles (29. Juli 2014)

Wie wäre es mit einer normalen Sattelstütze mit Schlitzung gegenüber der Schraub/Klemmseite? Quasi ein elastostatisches Zwangsgelenk Das lässt sich extrem leicht und trotzdem sehr stabil bauen und müsste aufgrund der gezielten Schwächung die Klemmung abseits der Klemme verbessern. Gibts bestimmt schon!

@GrillMeister 
Passung weiß ich nicht genau. Es gibt Tabellenbücher Zweiradmechanik, habe aber keines bzw. keines aktuell greifbar. Ich würde aber keine Übergangspassung nehmen, sondern tendenziell eine mittlere bis sogar weite Spielpassung! Dann gehts nicht gleich kaputt, wenn ein Sandkorn reingerät.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## veraono (29. Juli 2014)

*--> Absolut gegen *eine wie auch immer geartete rahmenintegrierte Sattelklemm-Lösung!
--> Von mir aus *gerne für* eine gut durchdachte Sattelklemme ( wenn einem das bereits am Markt bestehende Angebot daran nicht reichen sollte, mir pers. täte es das jetzt schon). 

Ich finde auch wir könnten und sollten die Zeit und Hirnschmalz in wichtigere Bauelemente versenken.


----------



## Fridl89 (29. Juli 2014)

Existiert denn das Problem mit "zu hoher" Klemmkraft wirklich?

ergo Carbonpasste ins Sitzrohr und meine "Stütze" funktioniert besser??, irgendwie will ich das nicht so ganz glauben

Bin für ne stinknormale Sattelklemme


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (29. Juli 2014)

Fridl89 schrieb:


> Existiert denn das Problem mit "zu hoher" Klemmkraft wirklich?
> 
> ergo Carbonpasste ins Sitzrohr und meine "Stütze" funktioniert besser??, irgendwie will ich das nicht so ganz glauben
> 
> Bin für ne stinknormale Sattelklemme


Das passiert durchaus. Auch Reverbs reagieren empfindlich auf zu stark zu geknallte Klemmen.


----------



## konsti-d (29. Juli 2014)

Ich hab jetzt nichts gelesen, ist mir zu viel Arbeit bei 120 Posts, also bittet um Entschuldigung, falls etwas schon erwähnt wurde. Ihr könnt mir ja dann evtl. sagen wo´s vorkommt 

Zu meiner Frage, die zugegebenermaßen leicht abschweift:
kann mir jemand sagen, warum Sattelstützen und Gabelschäfte rund ausgeführt werden? Wäre zumindest bei einer Sattelstütze nicht alles viel einfacher wenn sie oval wäre?
Ich denke da an:
-Einstellen
-Kräfteverteilung
-verstellbare Stützen können sich nicht verdrehen

Probleme bei Variostützen könnte ich mir angesichts der "Lagerung" vorstellen - vielleicht wie Cannondale´s Lefty lösen?

Also ich bin absoluter Laie, bitte nicht mich mit Haut und Haaren fressen sondern stattdessen vielleicht kurz und einfach erklären.
Schöne Grüße


PS: Evtl. können die Mods den Post ja auch verschieben, falls er sehr stört.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (29. Juli 2014)

Naja, bei Gabelschäften ist es naheliegend. Da muss ja ein Lager drauf und ovale Lager drehen sich so schlecht. Und ein rundes Lager auf ein ovales Rohr ist auch blöd, irgendwo musst ja wieder rund werden.
Bei Sattelstützen macht würde es im Zweifel tatsächlich erstmal Sinn machen. Denn die werden in Fahrtrichtung deutlich stärker auf Biegung belastet als quer dazu. Aber Fertigungstechnisch stell ich mir das als Alptraum vor, da irgendwie zusammen passende Toleranzen hin zu bekommen. Da man bei mehreren Parametern aufpassen muss dass sie nicht aus dem Ruder laufen, und das auf eine Länge von 300-400mm im Sitzrohr. Da ist das Ausreiben eine runden Rohres dann doch deutlich einfacher.


----------



## Piktogramm (30. Juli 2014)

Stützen sind rund weil Rohre vergleichsweise leicht zu fertigende Hohlprofile sind.

Natürlich lassen sich mittels Strangpressen auch nahezu beliebig andere Formen mittlerweile leicht uns günstig herstellen. Das macht aber kein Spaß! Bei Rennrädern ist es ja schon länger übliche eigene Formen zu verwenden. Im Falle eines Verlustes/Defektes ist das aber immer recht mistig Ersatz zu beschaffen, da es den nach kurzer Zeit schlicht nicht mehr gibt. Da sollten wir hoffen, dass unrunde Stützen beim MTB auf lange Sicht nicht kommen werden.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (30. Juli 2014)

GrillMeister schrieb:


> - Was ist die Standardpassung einer Sattelstütze und des Sattelrohres? ( Ansonten würde ich einfach mal eine mittelere Übergangspassung mit Toleranzen IT7 annehmen )
> 
> - Mit welchen Kräften hat man zu rechnen? ( 100kg Gewichtslast mit 2,5 Überlast?! )
> 
> ...



Hi Grillmeister,

ich habe vor längerer Zeit mal eine ganze Ecke Sattelstützen mit 31,6mm Nennmaß geprüft. Dabei bin ich (ohne 100%ige Garantie auf meine Erinnerung)  auf Werte zwischen ca. 31,52mm und echten 31,6mm gekommen. Einige Carbon-Stützen waren dabei sehr untermaßig, die guten Syntace P6 Aluminium waren fast perfekt. Die Carbonstützen waren dabei teilweise auch noch ziemlich unrund... da wei0 ich die Werte aber nicht mehr.
Die Rahmenhersteller wollen die Sitzrohre meistens mit einer Reibahle bearbeiten die 1/10mm Übermaß hat (einige wollen sogar 0,15mm Übermaß... da ist es schon eine Diskussion auf 1/10mm zu kommen). Die Reibahlen sind dann meist H7 bis H9 angegeben, allerdings ist die Einspannung meist so laberig, dass niemals diese Toleranz dabei heraus kommt...
Jetzt kannst Du Dir vorstellen, wie weit die Passung von IT7 entfernt ist. Von "Maschinenbautoleranzen" sind wir in der Bikebranche ziemlich weit entfernt. Dafür sind die Produktionsmethoden auch zu archaisch.

Deine Kraftannahme würde ich mal so übernehmem.

Das Sattelrohr ist meist aus AL6061 oder AL7020/7005. Oder natürlich aus Carbon. Alu-Stützen sind oft aus AL7075.

Greez,
Stefan

P.S.: Ich werde mich bei diesem Thema weitestgehend raus halten... die Funktionsmuster müssen gezeichnet werden. Außerdem sehe ich es als verdammt große Herausforderung, das bestehende System "Sattelklemme" ernsthaft zu verbessern.


----------



## Fabian93 (30. Juli 2014)

Wenn man bei der Sattelklemme einen vernünftig dimensionierten und gefertigten Mechanismus benutzt (wie bei gescheiten Schnellspannern) kann man mit geringstem Kraftaufwand eine Presskraft erzeugen die auch für den schwersten IBCler reicht. Also lieber eine hochwertige Sattelklemme dem Rahmen beilegen als ein Problem zu suchen was keins ist.

Das ganze wird fertigungstechnisch effektiv wohl irgendwo im Bereich von viel bis sehr viel Spiel landen.


----------



## konsti-d (30. Juli 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Naja, bei Gabelschäften ist es naheliegend. Da muss ja ein Lager drauf und ovale Lager drehen sich so schlecht. Und ein rundes Lager auf ein ovales Rohr ist auch blöd, irgendwo musst ja wieder rund werden...


man könnte ja, z.B. auch ein 6-eckiges Profil nehmen, das Lager einfach rund lassen. Nur der Teil vom Lager, der auf dem Schaft sitzt könnte innen sechseckig außen rund sein. Wäre so ein 6-eckiges Rohr nicht auch super steif? - Ist wohl aber nicht das Problem von Gabelschäften, wohl eher die Verbindung Krone-Schaft, wo sicher tapered schon viel gebracht hat.

Ende OT.


----------



## UncleCharles (30. Juli 2014)

konsti-d schrieb:


> man könnte ja, z.B. auch ein 6-eckiges Profil nehmen, das Lager einfach rund lassen. Nur der Teil vom Lager, der auf dem Schaft sitzt könnte innen sechseckig außen rund sein. Wäre so ein 6-eckiges Rohr nicht auch super steif? - Ist wohl aber nicht das Problem von Gabelschäften, wohl eher die Verbindung Krone-Schaft, wo sicher tapered schon viel gebracht hat.
> 
> Ende OT.



Um ein sechseckiges Loch mit irgendwie nutzbarer Toleranz irgendwo rein zu kriegen (insbesondere wenn du keine Eckenradien haben willst), musst du teures Werkzeug und teure Maschinen kaufen. So richtig, richtig teuer. Stichwort: Räumen. Wenns nicht wirklich gute Gründe dafür gibt, lass es rund. Rund ist bei gleichem Durchmesser und Gewicht in aller Regel torsions- und biegesteifer und bietet mehr Widerstand gegen Beulen / Knicken.
Will man die Klemmkraft wirklich richtig gut gleichmässig verteilen würde ich das erst recht schön rund lassen und entweder Mutter+Klemmring nehmen oder die Geometrie der Klemme so auslegen, dass sie über ihre zu- oder abnehmende Steifigkeit einen gleichmässigen Druck gewährleistet. Auch das ist bei runden Klemmen übrigens einfacher, da du sonst an den Kanten zwangsläufig Spannungsspitzen kriegst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fladder72 (30. Juli 2014)

Überwurfmutter mit Konusgewinde. Sattelrohr 3-fach geschlitzt mit Konusgewinde als Gegenstück... Ist die Frage, wie das hält in Aluminium.
Problem wird auch sein, welcher Konuswinkel ausreicht und welche Wandstärke steht dafür zur Verfügung.
Vielleicht ließe sich das Ganze auch zum Aufsetzen auf's Sattelrohr lösen. Dann müsste dann aber die Verdrehsicherheit gewährleistet werden


----------



## pommes5 (30. Juli 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Hast Du das Problem für Dich gelöst? Wenn ja, wodurch?



Hi nuts. Ich hab verpeilt besagten Thread zu verlinken. Siehe hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/breite-starke-sattelklemme-fuer-schweren-fahrer.688708/


----------



## dkc-live (30. Juli 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Hi Grillmeister,
> 
> ich habe vor längerer Zeit mal eine ganze Ecke Sattelstützen mit 31,6mm Nennmaß geprüft. Dabei bin ich (ohne 100%ige Garantie auf meine Erinnerung)  auf Werte zwischen ca. 31,52mm und echten 31,6mm gekommen. Einige Carbon-Stützen waren dabei sehr untermaßig, die guten Syntace P6 Aluminium waren fast perfekt. Die Carbonstützen waren dabei teilweise auch noch ziemlich unrund... da wei0 ich die Werte aber nicht mehr.
> Die Rahmenhersteller wollen die Sitzrohre meistens mit einer Reibahle bearbeiten die 1/10mm Übermaß hat (einige wollen sogar 0,15mm Übermaß... da ist es schon eine Diskussion auf 1/10mm zu kommen). Die Reibahlen sind dann meist H7 bis H9 angegeben, allerdings ist die Einspannung meist so laberig, dass niemals diese Toleranz dabei heraus kommt...
> ...



Deine Beobachtung kann ich bestätigen. Alle meine Stützen sind so gut wie maßhaltig. Die Toleranz bei den Stützen ist 5/100. Die Rahmen sind hingegen alle unter aller Sau.

Kann man ja auch irgendwo verstehen.

Ich denke nicht das man an einer Schraubklemme irgendwas verbessern kann. Diese Keil Methode von Canyon sieht mir zu Punktuell aus. Das wird sicher Probleme mit einigen Variostützen geben die mit Passfedern gelagert sind (XLC). CrankBrothers hat das bei den Vorbauten ja auchschonmal mit mäßigen Erfolg probiert.


----------



## bs99 (30. Juli 2014)

Die Lösungen mit Überwurfmutter und Klemmring hatte ich in einer anderen Anwendung in meinem Leben als Konstrukteur mal versucht.
Es sprechen leider ein paar Dinge dagegen:
- teure und aufwändige Fertigung (Feingewinde!)
- Feingewinde in Alu in einer "dreckigen" Umgebung, das verreibt.
- ein verlierbares Einzelteil zusätzlich (Klemmring)
- Die erzielbaren Klemmkräfte sind bei weitem nicht hoch genug um das Fahrergewicht zu halten. Ich habe damals einige Materialpaarungen probiert, bei wenigen KG Vertikallast war Schluss.

Mir wäre es stattdessen recht, wenn es die Hersteller endlich schaffen würden das Sitzrohr so auszureiben dass die Sattelstütze nicht beim ersten montieren total zerkratzt.
Da das hier doch ein einfach zu wartendes, unkompliziertes Trailbike werden soll, wäre ich doch sehr dafür extravagante Sattelstützenklemmungen den Zeitfahrern zu überlassen.


----------



## Whip (30. Juli 2014)

(in der Pro-Edition auch mit Elektromotor)


----------



## dkc-live (30. Juli 2014)

Whip schrieb:


> (in der Pro-Edition auch mit Elektromotor)



Besser wäre ein Winkelgetriebe an der Kurbelachse. Dazu einen Schalthebel am Lenker mit dem Man zwischen Rechts, Linkslauf und Neutral wählen kann.


----------



## Hansharz (30. Juli 2014)

bitte beschäftigt euch besser mit anständiger Lagerung, und net wieder so minischrottlager, wie deise an meiner fanes..
bitte bitte bitte..
mit der Sattelstütze beschaeftige ich kich ca. 0.00043 % meines bike lebens.
Mit diesen verbauten ungedichteten schrottlagern, so ca 20 %..


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (30. Juli 2014)

Hansharz schrieb:


> bitte beschäftigt euch besser mit anständiger Lagerung, und net wieder so minischrottlager, wie deise an meiner fanes..
> bitte bitte bitte..
> mit der Sattelstütze beschaeftige ich kich ca. 0.00043 % meines bike lebens.
> Mit diesen verbauten ungedichteten schrottlagern, so ca 20 %..


Zum Thema Lager geht es hier lang!
Und in diesem Thread sollen die User ein wenig Brainstormen ob einem vielleicht noch was besseres einfällt. Eben weil bei der Hauptentwicklung bei Alutech dafür keine Kappa ist. Wenn hier nix raus kommt wird eh weiter die übliche Klemme verwendet. Weiß garnicht wieso so viele ein Problem mit dem thread haben?


----------



## Whip (30. Juli 2014)

dkc-live schrieb:


> Besser wäre ein Winkelgetriebe an der Kurbelachse. Dazu einen Schalthebel am Lenker mit dem Man zwischen Rechts, Linkslauf und Neutral wählen kann.


Wieso ? Man kann doch auch rückwärts Treten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Iberia (30. Juli 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Wenn hier nix raus kommt wird eh weiter die übliche Klemme verwendet. Weiß garnicht wieso so viele ein Problem mit dem thread haben?



Schau dir die Signatur von dkc-live an, dann hast du die Antwort darauf.*http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/m/dkc-live.73935/*


----------



## dkc-live (30. Juli 2014)

Whip schrieb:


> Wieso ? Man kann doch auch rückwärts Treten.



Jetzt wo du es sag das Rad braucht einen Retrodirektantrieb:


----------



## UncleCharles (30. Juli 2014)

Hansharz schrieb:


> bitte beschäftigt euch besser mit anständiger Lagerung, und net wieder so minischrottlager, wie deise an meiner fanes..
> bitte bitte bitte..
> mit der Sattelstütze beschaeftige ich kich ca. 0.00043 % meines bike lebens.
> Mit diesen verbauten ungedichteten schrottlagern, so ca 20 %..


Word! Commencal Meta 6! Sehr cooles Fahrrad aber wie kann man da so wurstige Zwergenlager reinbasteln!?


----------



## Maximal667 (30. Juli 2014)

Und ich wunder mich, warum noch niemand "Hydraulik" gerufen hat...
Hydraulik gewährt eine nahezu perfekte Kraftverteilung, in Kombination mit einer Membran aus Kunststoff/Silikon das beste fürs Sattelrohr!
Ist dann auch erhältlich mit Lenkerfernbedienung.

So, aber mal im ernst:
Wie fancy die Ideen auch immer sein werden, es sollte in jedem Fall die Kompatibilität mit einer Standard-Klemmschelle gegeben sein.





Man könnte es daher wie im Maschinenbau machen --> Kerbstellen vermeiden/abmindern.
Und damits auch revolutionär wird, nehmen wir anstatt ner Sattelklemme für 19,95 € zzgl. Versand ne Schlauchschelle von McGeiz, im 6er Pack für 2,-€ und haben sogar noch Ersatz. Einen Schraubendreher/Multitool haben die meisten ja soweiso dabei...


----------



## dkc-live (30. Juli 2014)

Dein Beispiel ist aber voller Kerbstellen  Ich sehen Mind 8 Stellen wo ein Riss starten wird. Wenn nicht sogar mehr


----------



## UncleCharles (30. Juli 2014)

dkc-live schrieb:


> Dein Beispiel ist aber voller Kerbstellen  Ich sehen Mind 8 Stellen wo ein Riss starten wird. Wenn nicht sogar mehr


Ich nicht. Scheint doch so zu sein, dass das ein Teil ist, um Axialkraft über den Kegelteil in Radial(Klemm)kraft umzusetzen. Wie soll es da zu Rissen kommen? Das verformt sich ja nicht wirklich, höchstens elastisch um ein paar 1/10mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (30. Juli 2014)

UncleCharles schrieb:


> Ich nicht. Scheint doch so zu sein, dass das ein Teil ist, um Axialkraft über den Kegelteil in Radial(Klemm)kraft umzusetzen. Wie soll es da zu Rissen kommen? Das verformt sich ja nicht wirklich, höchstens elastisch um ein paar 1/10mm


Sah für mich aus wie sein Sattelrohr.


----------



## Fladder72 (30. Juli 2014)

Zur Entlastung den Schlitz in einem Radius auslaufen zu lassen würde reichen. Wenn es überhaupt nötig ist...


----------



## Maximal667 (30. Juli 2014)

Och Mensch dkc-live , jetzt sei mal nicht so pedantisch!
Das mit den Kerbstellen war rein auf die Kontaktflächen zwischen Sattelstange und Sattelrohl bezogen.
Gibt's diesbezüglich irgendwelche Kerbstellen, die ich übersehen habe?
Die Auslaufstellen können gerne noch verundet/wasauchimmer werden, danke für die Erklärung, Fladder72.

@UncleCharles Nein, da kommt kein Kegel oder Konus mit Axialkraft, sondern einfach nur ne handelsübliche (breite) Klemme in Tangentialrichtung hin und fertig. Notfalls müsste auch eine mit Absatz passen.


----------



## BommelMaster (30. Juli 2014)

ich will gar nicht lange erklären.





http://www.holz-metall.info/detailt...chinen/zubehoer/opt-bohrfutter/bohrfutter.jpg




wer schonmal spannzangen in der hand hatte, weiß, dass es nix geileres zu spannen gibt, sind auch etwas durchmesser anpassend


----------



## Speziazlizt (30. Juli 2014)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> ich will gar nicht lange erklären.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



An der Spannzange für Fräsköpfe sehe ich schon die wie sich die Stützen bei jeder Ein- und Ausfahrt selbst abhobeln


----------



## Iberia (30. Juli 2014)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> "...weiß, dass es nix geileres zu spannen gibt..."


Bestimmt gibts das, ist aber ein anderes Forum.


----------



## Fladder72 (30. Juli 2014)

Was Geiles zum Spannen gibt's anderswo, das stimmt. Und da ist der Durchmesser auch eher variabel...


----------



## Iberia (30. Juli 2014)

Fladder72 schrieb:


> Was Geiles zum Spannen gibt's anderswo, das stimmt. Und da ist der Durchmesser auch eher variabel...


Nicht nur der Durchmesser... 

So Schluss jetzt, bevor der Thread dicht gemacht wird.


----------



## dkc-live (30. Juli 2014)

Maximal667 schrieb:


> Och Mensch dkc-live , jetzt sei mal nicht so pedantisch!
> Das mit den Kerbstellen war rein auf die Kontaktflächen zwischen Sattelstange und Sattelrohl bezogen.
> Gibt's diesbezüglich irgendwelche Kerbstellen, die ich übersehen habe?
> Die Auslaufstellen können gerne noch verundet/wasauchimmer werden, danke für die Erklärung, Fladder72.
> ...


einfach nen Schlitz mit ner Bohrung und Verrundung am Ende. Wer soll dir denn die ganzen Fasen bezahlen? Außerdem verringern die nur den Querschnitt.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (30. Juli 2014)

Was ist schwarz und sitzt aufm Baum?

...ein Spanner nachm Waldbrand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.Stark (30. Juli 2014)

Was ist rot und hängt daneben?

... das Fernglas - es glüht noch...


----------



## Hardtail94 (30. Juli 2014)

bernd e schrieb:


> Herkömmliche klemmung. Dafür aber 3 Schlitze, einer vorne und die anderen beiden in je 60º nach links und rechts.
> Somit hat man gleichmäßige klemmflächen, vom hr kann nicht direkt der Dreck in den Schlitz geschleudert werden und dem Besitzer ist offen ob er eine feste klemmung will oder einen schnellspanner.
> Macht man den syntace dran, hat man eine ausreichende klemmung und hatkeine Probleme wenn eine integrierte Lösung mal defekt ist (reisen...). Sollte so ein Vorschlag schon da sein,  ich habe die Kommentare nicht gelesen



@3_schlitze: Siehe Canyon Torque


----------



## Whip (30. Juli 2014)

Indem man mehrere Holzkeile einschlägt kann man die Kräfte individuell perfekt verteilen.

(sorry, der musste noch sein, ich hör jetzt auf zu trollen)


----------



## Maximal667 (30. Juli 2014)

dkc-live schrieb:


> einfach nen Schlitz mit ner Bohrung und Verrundung am Ende. Wer soll dir denn die ganzen Fasen bezahlen? Außerdem verringern die nur den Querschnitt.


Mir soll überhaupt keiner irgendwelche Fasen bezahlen.
Du hast aber schon so insgesamt verstanden, worauf ich hinaus will..?
Das muss nicht 1:1 so aussehen am Ende, aber auf die Fasen würde ich Wert legen, denn die sind der Knackpunkt:
Die sollen den Querschnitt sogar veringern. Soll ich das jetzt noch weiter ausführen?


----------



## dopero (30. Juli 2014)

Maximal667 schrieb:


>


6 Kanten und Ecken mehr die Kerbwirkung auf die Stütze ausüben und am Ende der Schlitze noch schöne kleine Kanten welche die Kräfte "sammeln" - reife Leistung.
Von der Herstellung der Fasen gar nicht zu reden.


----------



## KainerM (30. Juli 2014)

Klares Votum gegen eine Sonderlösung. Keine der Lösungen ist Schnellspannertauglich - und damit für ein "Spaßbike" unbrauchbar wenn man keine Variostütze verwendet. Und ich bin kein Fan von Variostützen - sie bringen mindestens 2-300g extra an Bord, kosten ein kleines Vermögen, sind extremst Wartungsintensiv und werden trotzdem ständig kaputt.

Also: Normales Sitzrohr, normale Klemme. Gewichtsersparnis kann man unter den Tisch kehren (billige Schraubklemme würde ca. 25g wiegen, Sonderlösung bringt sicher +15 - +20g an den Rahmen und hat auch keinen Schnellspanner), dafür hat man Sonderbauteile und Funktionseinbußen. *WEG MIT DEM DRECK! *Normale Sattelstütze mit Schnellspanner spart 200€ und wiegt 250g weniger.  Punkt.

mfg


----------



## dancing Queen (30. Juli 2014)

An meinem Golf II hab ich ABS auch nicht vermisst. Heute will ich nicht mehr drauf verzichten. 300g sind doch Latte. 

Ob die Sattelklemme neu erfunden werden muss wage ich zu bezweifeln.


----------



## Piefke (30. Juli 2014)

KainerM schrieb:


> Und ich bin kein Fan von Variostützen - sie bringen mindestens 2-300g extra an Bord, kosten ein kleines Vermögen, sind extremst Wartungsintensiv und werden trotzdem ständig kaputt.


300g sind den Spaß- und Komfortgewinn alle mal Wert.
biken ist nun mal teuer
An meinen 2 KS hab ich seit dem Einbau vor 3 bzw.2 Jahren nicht gewartet und sie funzen immer noch


----------



## dkc-live (30. Juli 2014)

Meine 100 € teure XLC geht jetzt ins vierte Jahr am Rad der Holden. Bin die 3 Jahren ohne Probleme und Wartung gefahren. Ich habe die im Neuzustand halt kräftig abgefettet. Ich will keine Variostütze mehr missen 

Aber ein Schnellspanner ist für Alpentouren schon ein MUSS! Da verzichte ich gern auf die Vario. Geht ja nur einmal hoch und einmal runter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastea82 (30. Juli 2014)

Einer der lustigsten Threads seit langem!
Was ist denn mit Beton? Ins Sattelrohr gekippt, Stütze reingesteckt und fertig.

Vorteile:
- leichte Demontage, mit Boschhammer rausstemmen
- billig
- beim Crash gibt es keinen Totalschaden am Rahmen, es muss nur Oberrohr, Unterrohr, Steuerrohr, Innenlagereinschraubrohr und Hinterbau getauscht werden
- durch Schnellbinder können auch diejenigen bedient werden die keine Variostütze fahren, aber trotzdem unterwegs variabel in der Höhe sein wollen
- Schwerpunktverbesserung durch Verwendung unterschiedlich dichter Betone --> gewaltiges Tuningpotential

Mal ernsthaft, Schlitz nach vorne und hohe Fertigungsqualität sollten genügen.

Bas


----------



## Maximal667 (30. Juli 2014)

Und nochmal, weils so schön war:





dopero schrieb:


> 6 Kanten und Ecken mehr die Kerbwirkung auf die Stütze ausüben und am Ende der Schlitze noch schöne kleine Kanten welche die Kräfte "sammeln" - reife Leistung.
> Von der Herstellung der Fasen gar nicht zu reden.



Sobald du ne Kante siehst, schreist du sofort "Kerbe!!!!"? Mach mal halb lang!
Die Fasen sorgen dafür, dass die Spannungsüberhöhung deutlich gemildert werden, und derer viele ergeben eine deutlich homogenere Spannungsverteilung, mit geringeren Spannungsspitzen - und das war das Ziel.
Deartige Querschnittreduzierungen werden übrigens angewendet, wenn im Maschinenbau etwas auf eine Welle aufgeschrumpft werden soll, sprich, es hat sich bewährt!
Über die Fasenherstellung hab ich mir tatsächlich noch keine Gedanken gemacht. Die seitlichen könnten z.B. durch einfaches Fräsen mit einem "Langfräskopf" (ähnlich eines Metallbohrers) hergestellt werden, die oberen mit einem Außenfaser für Rohre.

So genug von mir - ich möchte deinen Vorschlag sehen!


bastea82 schrieb:


> [...]Mal ernsthaft, Schlitz nach vorne und hohe Fertigungsqualität sollten genügen.
> 
> Bas


Jep! Da bin ich deiner Meinung. Aber dann bräuchten wir diesen Faden hier nicht...


----------



## pezolived (30. Juli 2014)

dkc-live schrieb:


> Aber ein Schnellspanner ist für Alpentouren schon ein MUSS!



Sag statt "Schnellspanner" "werkzeuglose Verstellbarkeit". Damit ginge dann z.B auch so was:



 

Pro:

Sattelstütze wird an zwei Stellen eingeklemmt, anstatt nur an einer
Sattelstütze wird radial gleichmäßig geklemmt
(fast) dicht
Ausreiben des Sitzrohrs entfällt
kein Kapillareffekt, Passungsrost, Festgammeln (Sitzrohrinnendurchmesser kann deutlich größer sein als Sattelstützenaußendurchmesser)
Sitzrohr kann schadlos unrund sein (Schweißverzug)
Contra:

Gewinde muß gegen Fressen geschützt werden (Fett)
im Defektfall inkompatibel mit gängigen Standards
Mehrgewicht

Will ich das haben? Hmm ...  
Die dringendste Baustelle ist es m.E. nun wirklich nicht. 


Gruß,

Clemens


----------



## veraono (30. Juli 2014)

Maximal667 schrieb:


> Jep! Da bin ich deiner Meinung. Aber dann bräuchten wir diesen Faden hier nicht...


Aaah...ja


----------



## BommelMaster (30. Juli 2014)

pezolived schrieb:


> Sag statt "Schnellspanner" "werkzeuglose Verstellbarkeit". Damit ginge dann z.B auch so was:
> 
> 
> Gruß,
> ...



das jetzt noch kombiniert mit der Spannzangen technik, z.b. mit einem Bauteil wie dem hier:






und ich würds cool finden.

müsste man halt soweit vereinfachen dass das Teil günstig herzustellen ist, und ohne große Toleranzanforderungen bei großen stützentoleranzen passt

aber die grundidee ist technisch gesehen um einiges feiner als die bisherige Lösung

ob es in der Praxis genauso funktioniert, muss man testen


----------



## Fladder72 (30. Juli 2014)

@BommelMaster
So genauen Rundlauf brauchen wir hier nicht. Ist doch nur 'ne Sattelklemmung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BommelMaster (30. Juli 2014)

geht ja auch um die großflächige druckverteilung, die warscheinlich bzw hoffentlich in geringeren bedienkräften resultiert


----------



## Fridl89 (30. Juli 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Das passiert durchaus. Auch Reverbs reagieren empfindlich auf zu stark zu geknallte Klemmen.



die Frage ist doch, ist so stark als nötig, schon zu stark?


----------



## RedSKull (30. Juli 2014)

Nimmt eigentlich keiner Carbogrip oder so für seine Variostütze?
Da brauchst du lange nicht mehr so zuknallen, damit nichts rutscht.


----------



## pezolived (31. Juli 2014)

pezolived schrieb:


> Sag statt "Schnellspanner" "werkzeuglose Verstellbarkeit". Damit ginge dann z.B auch so was:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 309526



Was nicht geht, ist den unteren Konus einfach über eine Ansenkung des inneren Rohres herzustellen, denn dazu sind die Wandstärken ja viel zu gering. Der müßte also im oberen, übergestülpten und verschweißten Drehteil eingebracht werden, was kein Nachteil ist, da das ja ohnehin auf die Drehbank muß und außerdem den Vorteil bietet, daß die beiden Konusse dann auch besser parallel zueinander stehen, folglich über das Distanzrohr ein rundum gleichmäßiger Druck ausgeübt wird.
Das ist übrigens keine Erfindung von mir. Ich denke, ähnliche Klemmungen habe ich schon an Fotostativen gesehen und bei den alten BMW-Boxern wird der Auspuffkrümmer am Kopf ähnlich befestigt und abgedichtet (mit nur einem Kegelring).
In der Rändelmutter könnte man sich übrigens oben noch einen O-Ring vorstellen, der zur Sattelstütze hin abdichtet und in dem Drehteil einen weiteren, unterhalb des Gewindes, der zur dort dann noch gewindelosen Überwurfmutter hin abdichtet. Damit wären dann alle Spatzen gefangen.

Gruß,

Clemens


----------



## foreigner (31. Juli 2014)

Hab den Thread mal bisher ruhig mitgelesen.
Meine Meinung dazu: Was für ein sinnloses Thema.
Es gab schon viele Lösungen von Firmen zu dem Thema. Jede mir bekannte hatte größere Nachteile als die bekannte Standard-lösung. Und alles was hier so genannt wurde finde ich noch gruseliger. Aufwändig, kompliziert und dreckanfällig. Konus- und Konterlösungen in Staub, Schlamm und Nässe. Na dann viel Spass.
Es ist ein Fass was hier sinnlos aufgemacht wurde. Es gibt eine einfache, in der Praxis sehr gut funktionierende Lösung, die sieht so aus:




Optimiert, aber auch teurer sieht das so aus:




Die Carbon Lösung ist eigentlich super, weil es mit etwas Fett montiert nichts anderes ist, als ein stabiler Faden, der ums Sattelrohr gebunden ist und daher eigentlich eine recht gleichmäßige Kraft ausübt. Jetzt noch eine Sattelrohr mit 3 Schlitzen (dafür müssen diese ja auch nicht so lang sein) und die Sache ist gegessen und lässt sich auch nicht besser machen.
Entschuldigung, aber ich finde das Thema hier nerdigen Schwachsinn, bei dem nichts gutes raus kommen kann.

Wenn man wirklich noch was machen will, dann bringt man oben und an den Schlitzen noch eine vernünftige Dichtung unter. Das ist das einzige Potential, das ich hier überhaupt sehe.


----------



## pezolived (31. Juli 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Die Urheber der besten 3 Entwürfe - ausgewählt durch das ICB-Team - kriegen ein nagelneues "Bock auf Ballern" T-Shirt in ihrer Größe.



*NAGELNEU!!!* 
Also nich aus'm Altkleider-Container, wie meine sonstigen Klamotten! 
Da frage ich nicht lange rum, nach Sinn oder Unsinn, sondern mache mit! 
Das ist eine* Auf-trags-ar-beit! *


----------



## Piktogramm (31. Juli 2014)

Zu eurer Diskussion mit den Konen, die entwickeln ihre Klemmkraft auch nur auf einem sehr kleinem Teil und zwar genau dort wo die schrägen Rampen der Konen ineinander greifen. Zwar ist die Krafteinleitung über den Querschnitt dann sehr gleichmäßig aber eben auch nur über eine sehr kleine Höhe verteilt. Damit ist dann auch nix gewonnen, vor allem da die Klemmkräfte über verschiedene Anzugsmomente extrem streuen und durch die Selbsthemmung im Betrieb mitunter dafür sorgen kann, dass die Klemmkräfte Bereiche erreichen wo Leichtbaustützen oder versenkbare Stützen versagen. Spätestens bei geschlitzten Konen ist vor allem die Krafteinleitung über den Querschnitt wieder sehr bescheiden mit einem deutlichem Maximum an den freien Enden der Konen. Die Pressung die an diesen Stellen zustande kommt ist auf jeden Fall geeignet um die Matrix von Faserverbundwerkstoffen zu gefährden/zu schädigen.
Plus wenn ein solches System welches zur Selbsthemmung neigt nach einiger Zeit in Betrieb mit Dreck und etwas Korrosion allein gelassen wird, wird das Lösen einer solchen Verbindung schnell mal anstrengender als die letzte Ausfahrt mit dem Rad 
Kurzum: Nicht empfehlenswert

@foreigner:

In Sachen Carbonklemme hast du dir echt das am miesesten verarbeitete Stück am ganzen Markt ausgesucht 

Besser und im asiatischen Raum für OEMs verfügbar:





So ein Modell im Zweifelsfall mit zwo Schrauben und damit gesteigerten Höhe der Klemme sowie mit durchgäniger Schlaufe ohne Schlitzung und schon ist die Pressung gering und dank der in einer vergleichsweise großen Rundung auslaufenden Enden der Klemme ist die Krafteinleitung an dieser Stelle auch halbwegs in Ordnung.
Eine etwas höhere Ausführung würde man wahrscheinlich sogar mit einem Hebel als Schnellverschluss ausstatten können. Ein Schnellspannhebel zum Beispiel in passender Größe.


----------



## pezolived (31. Juli 2014)

Piktogramm schrieb:


> Zu eurer Diskussion mit den Konen, ...



Motzt du eigentlich nur rum, oder liest du gelegentlich auch mal sinnentnehmend mit - insbesondere das Eröffnungs-Posting?

Die Firma heißt übrigens Alu-Tech, nicht Faserverbundwerkstoff-Tech. Versenkbare Sattelstützen, zumindest die hier diskutierten, bestehen ebenfalls aus Alu, und zumindest ich kenne keine anderen. Der Konus soll auch nur im Bereich der Kegelfläche klemmen, weswegen ich den Zwischenraum mit einem einfachen Distanzrohr aufgefüllt habe. Durch die Verwendung zweier Konusse habe ich aber diese Fläche immerhin schon mal verdoppelt und nebenbei erstmals eine definierte Lage der Sattelstütze geerntet, frei vom Sitzrohr und unabhängig von Passungstoleranzen. Die möglichen Klemmkräfte kann man über Konuswinkel, Gewindesteigung und den Außendurchmesser der Rändelmutter problemlos limitieren und wahrscheinlich deutlich genauer vorherbestimmen, als mit einem üblichen Schnellspanner oder einer Schraube. Einen Drehmomentschlüssel haben bei der Alpenüberquerung nämlich die Wenigsten dabei und im Zweifel wird dann halt zugeknallt bis Wasser kommt. Das Thema Dreck und wie es zu behandeln wäre, ist ebenfalls bereits besprochen und Korrosion gibt's an den Konussen ohnehin nicht, sondern höchstens am Gewinde. Dem kann man abhelfen, durch O-Ringe oder Fett oder beides. Wenn du an einer BMW nach sieben durchfahrenen Wintern die Krümmermutter löst, fällt alles problemlos auseinander und selbst das Gewinde hält durch, wenn man's zuvor mit einer geeigneten Paste eingeschmiert hat.

Und dann kommst du und präsentierst genau das, was der TO aus genannten und nachvollziehbaren Gründen ablehnt und wozu er Alternativen aufgezeigt haben möchte. Muß ich nicht verstehen, oder?


----------



## pezolived (31. Juli 2014)

Piktogramm schrieb:


> Spätestens bei geschlitzten Konen ist vor allem die Krafteinleitung über den Querschnitt wieder sehr bescheiden mit einem deutlichem Maximum an den freien Enden der Konen.



Hast du dazu eine Quelle oder schließt du das aus den Verhältnissen bei der üblichen Schelle? Beim Konus wirkt die Kraft immerhin axial und drückt ihn parallel und rundum gleich nach unten in den Innenkegel.


----------



## themountain (31. Juli 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Hab den Thread mal bisher ruhig mitgelesen.
> Meine Meinung dazu: Was für ein sinnloses Thema!


Kann ich nur beipflichten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xexano (31. Juli 2014)

Wenn man da schon unbedingt eine "innovative neue Lösung" für das ICB Bike haben möchte:

Für manche ist eine Vario-Stütze mit dem ganzen technischen Innenleben zu schwer für ihr Bike! Aber auf der anderen Seite wollen die Leute gerne schnell, ohne absteigen zu müssen, die Sattelstütze quasi auf Knopfdruck hoch und runter bewegen können.

Also wie wäre es mit einem "Kompromiss" zwischen Sattelklemme und Vario-Stütze?
Normale leichte Sattelstütze und eine etwas modifizierte Sattelklemme. An der Sattelklemme ist ein kleiner, leichter Remote-Mechanismus zu finden. Auf Knopfdruck am Remote-Hebel an der Lenkerzentrale öffnet sich die Sattelklemme und die Sattelstütze ist mit nur einem kleinen Reibewiderstand (etwas Reibewiderstand zur einfachern Höhen-Justierung sollte schon da sein) bewegbar. Wenn der Fahrer nun die Sattelstütze versenken möchte, setzt er sich einfach drauf. Wenn er diese rausholen möchte, dann muss er aufstehen und an der Sattelnase ziehen. Da wäre dann keine schwere Feder oder ähnliches wie bei einer Variostütze dabei, die nur zzgl. Mehrgewicht bedeuten! 

Was hierbei auch wichtig wäre: Die modifizierte Sattelklemme muss sichergehen, dass die Sattelstütze bei dem Verfahren sich nicht verdrehen kann! 

Solch eine Technologie wäre sicherlich mit sehr wenig (vielleicht unter 100g?) Mehrgewicht realisierbar!


----------



## bsg (31. Juli 2014)

Das gab es vor langer Zeit schon mal ...

http://reviews.mtbr.com/dropper-seatpost-round-up/hite-rite


----------



## Xexano (31. Juli 2014)

Nein, ist nicht so wie ich es beschrieben habe!  Da ist immer noch eine Feder dabei, die die Stütze nach oben fahren lässt! Keine so ausschweifende Konstruktion wie der Hite-Rite, sondern einfach nur Klein-Mechanik in einer (minimal) dickeren Sattelklemme!


----------



## Fladder72 (31. Juli 2014)

Der Aufwand, den Verdrehschutz umzusetzen, auch optisch ansprechend, stünde in keinem Verhältnis zum Komfortgewinn...


----------



## alf2013 (31. Juli 2014)

die dinger, die das können, nennt man schnellspanner. ein Handgriff, und der sattel ist weiter unten. wieder einer, und er ist wieder oben.


außerdem stell ich es mir bewegungsmäßig grad ziemlich lustig vor, während der fahrt - mit einer Hand am lenker - den sattel wieder rauszuziehen ...
(wäre dann wahrscheinlich einer neuer punkt bei fahrtechnikseminaren)

ich bleib dabei. bewährtes bitte lassen. den schnellspanner hab ich ja auch, trotz meiner variostütze.


----------



## UncleCharles (31. Juli 2014)

Den brauchts ja auch gar nicht. Winkeltreue krieg ich zumindest mit meinen Oberschenkeln ganz gut in, das einzig wichtige wäre, dass man eben doch eine (lange, schwache) Feder ins Sitzrohr wirft, damit das Ding während der Fahrt rauskommen kann ohne dass man da rumgrabbeln muss.


----------



## Maximal667 (31. Juli 2014)

@Xexano
Ich sag mal so: Wenns so einfach wäre...
Die Fragen und Probleme, die sich daraus ergeben, haben meiner Meinung nach zu genau den Vario-Sattelstützen geführt, die wir heute haben.
größtes Problem: Verhinderung der Verdrehung, und das möglichst spielfrei. Da ist man mit handelsüblichen Bauteilen ganz schnell am Ende des Lateins...

Das Ziel ist erstmal:
- gleichmäßige, großflächige Pressung
- Schutz vor Überbeanspruchung durch "Zuknallen bis Wasser kommt".

Weitere Ideen:
- Schlauchschellenprinzip ermöglich die beste mir bekannte Spannungsverteilung in Umfangsrichtung, die nahe der herkömmlichen Klemmmethode ist
- Da durch die Kräfte ein rotationssymmetrischer Querschnitt verkleinert werden muss, hat das auch ein verkleinern des Rohrumfangs zur Folge
- bei herkömmlichen Systemen (1xSchlitz und Klemme) kommt es dadurch zu asymetrischen Verzerrungen, welche die Kerbwirkung verstärken
- Reibungsverstärkender Zusatz (Carbogrip, ect.)

--> Mehrere Schlitze (ob nun 3, 4 oder 12...) verbessern die Verformungssymmetrie
--> Kerbwirkung der neuen Kanten können durch Fasen/Querschnittsverringerung deutlich abgemildert werden (siehe Kerbwirkung Querpressverband Welle-Nabe-Verbindung)
--> Schlauchschellenartige, breite Klemmlösung mit Fett oder Teflonband für weniger Verzug im Klemmbereich
Detaillösung am besten mit Schnellspanner, alternativ Inbus/Torx

So far...


bsg schrieb:


> Das gab es vor langer Zeit schon mal ...
> 
> http://reviews.mtbr.com/dropper-seatpost-round-up/hite-rite


Auch nich schlecht!

Aber wenn schon, wärs dann nicht einfach das ganze mit Hebel unter dem Sattel á la Procraft H-Lifter oder X-Fusion Hi-Lo zu nehmen?
Denn möglichs simpel und Remote vertragen sich irgendwie nicht so richtig.

So far


----------



## KainerM (31. Juli 2014)

Oder aber, man lässt Strava zuhause und nimmt sich die zehn Sekunden Zeit um vom Rad zu steigen, die Klemme zu öffnen, die Stütze zu heben/senken, und wieder aufs Rad zu steigen. Und das geht nur mit einer Schnellspannklemme, diese Sonderpatente sind eigentlich alle nur mit Werkzeug zu bedienen. Ich sehe echt den Sinn dahinter nicht, gravierende Funktionseinbußen für ein bisschen Gewichtsersparnis (obs die überhaupt gibt, wage ich aber zu bezweifeln) und eine vielleicht etwas aufgeräumtere Optik in Kauf zu nehmen.

Aber aus genau dem Grund haben wir das "Standard-Problem" in der Bike-Branche: Jeder Konstrukteur hat die Weisheit mit dem Löffel gefressen und macht alles besser als sein Vorgänger. Das mag beim PKW OK sein, weil der wird nicht "aufgerüstet", ein Radl aber sehr wohl. Und da nerven proprietäre Lösungen wie die Krätze.

Noch eine Kleinigkeit zum Nachdenken: Rahmenbauer schaffen es nicht ein Rohr mit richtigem Durchmesser herzustellen - warum soll es dann plötzlich die Lösung sein, einen wesentlich komplizierteren Mechanismus zu verwenden?

mfg


----------



## Fladder72 (31. Juli 2014)

KainerM schrieb:


> ...Das mag beim PKW OK sein, weil der wird nicht "aufgerüstet"...


Bist du da sicher?  Durch Reglementierung via Zulassungsordnung und ABE zwar nicht durch die breite Masse, aus dem Stehgreif könnte ich dir aber ruck zuck ein paar Gegenbeispiele aus dem Bekanntenkreis nennen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted35614 (31. Juli 2014)

Hab da mal vor langer Zeit was gebaut.....
Klemmung vom Lenker aus bedienbar, Verdrehsicherung fehlte, wurde mit Oberschenkel ausgerichtet, kleine leichte Gasdruckfeder übernimmt das Hochfahren, Mehrgewicht war 150Gr.











funktioniert ohne Schnellspanner


----------



## Piktogramm (31. Juli 2014)

@lipper-zipfel 

Coole Lösung, verbesserungswürdig in dem Sinne, dass Gleitbuchsen und eine passend beschichtete Stütze den Verschleiß deutlich verringern könnten aber ansonsten schön. Nur im Zweifelsfall, würde es umgesetzt werden wieder eine proprietäre Lösung mit im Zweifelsfall zweifelhafter Ersatzteillösung . Aber rein technisch eine schöne Lösung (von außen).


@pezolived 

Das dauerhafte Meckern wird mir gelegentlich unterstellt. Ich behaupte jedoch, dass ich Probleme generell offen anspreche, bevor man diese im Nachhinein mit viel Aufwand/Geld aus der Welt schaffen muss. Mit dieser Problemeinschätzung liege ich dabei nicht immer richtig, das ist mir bewusst! Jedoch bestehe ich nur selten absolut darauf, dass meine Einschätzung jene ist, die sich durchsetzen muss. Erst bei ganz besonders doofen Ideen / Plänen / Anweisungen bin ich hartnäckiger.
Also nein ich meckere/motze nicht dauerhaft ich will diskutieren und über die Diskussion im Zweifelsfall von einer halbgaren Idee zu einer Lösung mit echtem Mehrwert oder wenn der Mehrwert nicht herstellbar ist die Idee verwerfen. Wer sich durch Kritik an seiner Idee angegriffen wird, ach mein Gottchen für deren Dünnhäutigkeit kann ich nichts! Genauso wenn mehrfach Ideen der selben Person kritisiere, dann ist der Output an halbgaren (oder total dämlichen) Vorschlägen meist proportional. Da meckere ich also nicht aus Prinzip und Selbstzweck sondern skaliere mit .
Und nochmal: Ich sehe mich nicht als perfekte Instanz für Alles/Jeden etc. sondern will im Zweifelsfall mein Wissen/Erfahrung einbringen oder über (kritische) Fragen mir im Zweifelsfall erklären lassen wieso es so besser laufen soll als mein begrenztes Wissen es vorher sieht.

Zur Technik:

Das Maximum der Pressung wird an den freien Enden, also an den Schlitzen erreicht. Dies ist eine Einschätzung, die auf den Prinzipien der Kerbwirkung beruht. Jede räumlich drastische Änderung der Festigkeit/Steifigkeit von (Verbindungs-)Elementen führt zu einer enormen Kerbwirkung an dieser Stelle. Entsprechend bei Konen zu einem recht ordentlichem Maximum der Pressung unter dem Konus an den freien Enden der Konen, also an jedem Schlitz.



> Die Firma heißt übrigens Alu-Tech, nicht Faserverbundwerkstoff-Tech. Versenkbare Sattelstützen



Ich stell es mir gerade vor, wie ein Verbraucher der seine Syntace Carbonstütze (andere Marken möglich) montiert hat und diese zerdeppert. Daraufhin meldet er sich bei Alutech, was diese merkwürdig Carbonstützen zerstörende Klemmung soll und Alutech dann zurück schreibt: "Tjo Keule, ALUtech heißen wir und wir geben einen Scheißdreck aus Carbonsissis solang es nicht um die Carbonsitzstreben des Fanes geht". 
Also ne ganz ehrlich, das Argument ist deinerseits SO RICHTIG dämlich und vorbei an der realen Welt!


Zur Einstellbarkeit der Klemmkräfte etc.

Die resultierende Pressung schwankt stark über den Winkel der Konen, die Gewindesteigung, die Oberflächenbeschaffenheit der Keile etc. pp. Schlicht dadurch, dass eine Vielzahl an komplexen Bauteilen Verwendung finden (Vergleichen mit simpler Schraubenklemme) steigert multiplizieren sich die Einflussfaktoren auf die resultierende Klemmung aus. Winkel der Konen, Oberflächenbeschaffenheit (neu, korrodiert, schon mal montiert/neu, Schmierung ja/nein, Dreck ja/nein) der Konen, Gewinde (nass/trocken), ...  + im Betrieb zu erwartende Selbsthemmung (muss nicht bei jedem auftreten kann aber bei Vielen und die werden kotzen) etc. pp. und schon ist eine solche Klemmung alles andere als eine saubere Lösung bei im Vergleich zu einer einfachen Klemme enormen Kostensteigerung.




> und Korrosion gibt's an den Konussen ohnehin nicht



Mir wurden im Laufe meines Lebens ein paar technische Sachen beigebracht und dazu gehört auch, dass sich Korrosion durch Wunschdenken nicht aufhalten lässt sondern das dies enorme Anstrengung braucht. Dein Vorschlag sieht jedoch weder einen wirklich hermetischen Abschluss des Systems vor noch Werkstoffe die gegenüber Korrosion ausreichend resistent sind*. Mir einem Festbacken durch Kaltschweißen, Korrosion, Verkeilen sollte man also rechnen.

*und wenn du doch solche Werkstoffe vorsiehst hau ich die die Kostenkeule um die Ohren


----------



## pezolived (31. Juli 2014)

Piktogramm schrieb:


> Dein Vorschlag sieht jedoch weder einen wirklich hermetischen Abschluss des Systems vor noch Werkstoffe die gegenüber Korrosion ausreichend resistent sind*.





pezolived schrieb:


> In der Rändelmutter könnte man sich übrigens oben noch einen O-Ring vorstellen, der zur Sattelstütze hin abdichtet und in dem Drehteil einen weiteren, unterhalb des Gewindes, der zur dort dann noch gewindelosen Überwurfmutter hin abdichtet. Damit wären dann alle Spatzen gefangen.
> 
> Gruß,
> 
> Clemens


----------



## Xexano (31. Juli 2014)

@lipper-zipfel :  So habe ich das gemeint! Nur die Gastriebfeder habe ich in meiner Idee wegen dem mögl. Mehrgewicht weggelassen. 

@alf2013: 


> außerdem stell ich es mir bewegungsmäßig grad ziemlich lustig vor, während der fahrt - mit einer Hand am lenker - den sattel wieder rauszuziehen ...



Lustig vielleicht schon, aber nicht unmöglich! Ich kenne diese Bewegung ja von meinem Joplin. Ich habe da keinen Remote am Lenker, sondern der "Lever" befindet sich direkt unter dem Sattel (also quasi noch einer von den ersten Generationen!). Klappt perfekt auf dem Trail und ich habe kein Problem damit, während der Fahrt mal eben schnell was zu verstellen. 

Bzgl. Verdrehschutz: Eine simple Lösung wäre eine Längsstrebe innerhalb der Sattelstütze und eine einfache Metall-Schiene in dem Sattelrohr, die ein Verdrehen verhindert. Dann noch quasi die Idee von lipper-zipfel so ausführen und dann passt es! Dann wäre es auch fast wurscht, wieviele Schlitze das Sattelrohr hat.


----------



## alf2013 (31. Juli 2014)

gehen tut viel. aber da die meisten radfahren schon mit dem radfahren an sich überfordert sind - bist wohl Chef einer Unfallklinik. und jetzt sind dir die Patienten ausgegangen ...


----------



## Fladder72 (31. Juli 2014)

Piktogramm schrieb:


> @lipper-zipfel
> 
> Coole Lösung, verbesserungswürdig in dem Sinne, dass Gleitbuchsen und eine passend beschichtete Stütze den Verschleiß deutlich verringern könnten aber ansonsten schön. Nur im Zweifelsfall, würde es umgesetzt werden wieder eine proprietäre Lösung mit im Zweifelsfall zweifelhafter Ersatzteillösung . Aber rein technisch eine schöne Lösung (von außen).


Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass das "Konstrukt" sich mit wenigen Schritten demontieren und gegen eine schnöde Sattelklemme tauschen lässt.
Ist ja nur übergeschoben und mit Madenschrauben gegen Verdrehung gesichert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted35614 (31. Juli 2014)

Fladder72 schrieb:


> Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass das "Konstrukt" sich mit wenigen Schritten demontieren und gegen eine Schnöde Sattelklemme tauschen lässt.
> Ist ja nur übergeschoben und mit Madenschrauben gegen Verdrehung gesichert.



richtig

Gleitlager hats keins gebraucht, habs mit O-Ringen abgedichtet und eine Fettpackung hat für wenig Reibung gesorgt.
Ist aber gestorben, weil mein Bikekumpel die Moveloc entwickelt hat und die um Welten besser ist 
Ausserdem ist der Indexierbolzen genau in Belastungsrichtung.............war aber keinem Verschleiss unterworfen.


----------



## Piktogramm (31. Juli 2014)

@pezolived

Oringe sind keine perfekten Dichtungen, es braucht nicht zwingend flüssiges Wasser von Außen um Korrosion in Gang zu setzen, spätestens Kondenswasser nach stärkeren Temperaturschwankungen reicht aus.
Wirklich, um Korrosion langfristig auszuschließen braucht es mehr als einen Satz O-Ringe. Eine dicke Fettpackung wäre möglich und würde stark Korrosionshemmend wirken, nur Fett bindet im Zweifelsfall Dreck und wird zu einer Sauerei bei der Montage/Demontage. Zudem halten Carbonstützen bei gefetteten Klemmechanismen nur wieder arg bescheiden, man müsste also die wirkende Pressung enorm erhöhen, hält die Stütze wohl wieder nicht aus -> doof.
Oder aber teure Werkstoffe die langfristige Haltbarkeit versprechen, aber wie gesagt die Kostenkeule wartet auf ihren Einsatz. Denn im Zusammenhang mit der aufwendigen Fertigung (im Vergleich zu ner primtiven Klemme) + teure Werkstoffe bei wenig bis keinem Mehrwert wird es absolut sinnlos.

@Fladder72 

Die Lösung ist technisch für den Privatgebrauch trotzdem schön


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Juli 2014)

UncleCharles schrieb:


> Den brauchts ja auch gar nicht. Winkeltreue krieg ich zumindest mit meinen Oberschenkeln ganz gut in, das einzig wichtige wäre, dass man eben doch eine (lange, schwache) Feder ins Sitzrohr wirft, damit das Ding während der Fahrt rauskommen kann ohne dass man da rumgrabbeln muss.



Oder du machst dir Klett an den Bobbers und den Sattel 

G.


----------



## Scili (1. August 2014)

Weiss gar nicht, was für n Problem Ihr habt, um 1 Hand vom Lenker zu nehmen während der Fahrt. Muss ich ständig machen... kennt Ihr die Schilder vor Unterführungen "Schritt fahren" nicht? Ob nun der Michael Jackson- Griff in die Weichteile oder n paar cm tiefer untern Sattel... macht doch keinen Unterschied.
Hab den Sinn von Remotehebeln diesseits von Wettbewerben nie verstanden.

Um sich auf den cleanen, hebellosen Look am Lenker einen zu schubbern muss man doch auch 1 Hand vom Lenker nehmen?

Aso: Ontopic rate ich davon ab, sich hier so nebenher auf 1 T-Shirt- Basis eine Lösung zu erhoffen, die nicht in 10 Jahren wieder rausgeholt wird als weiteres Beispiel, was denn nicht schon alles in der Vergangenheit versucht wurde, um die Sattelklemme gegen etwas "besseres" zu ersetzen und dann doch mal wieder in ner Reklawelle geendet ist.


----------



## dkc-live (1. August 2014)

Scili schrieb:


> Weiss gar nicht, was für n Problem Ihr habt, um 1 Hand vom Lenker zu nehmen während der Fahrt. Muss ich ständig machen... kennt Ihr die Schilder vor Unterführungen "Schritt fahren" nicht? Ob nun der Michael Jackson- Griff in die Weichteile oder n paar cm tiefer untern Sattel... macht doch keinen Unterschied.
> Hab den Sinn von Remotehebeln diesseits von Wettbewerben nie verstanden.
> 
> Um sich auf den cleanen, hebellosen Look am Lenker einen zu schubbern muss man doch auch 1 Hand vom Lenker nehmen?
> ...



Es soll Strecken geben da geht es ruppig bergab und anschließend schnell und ruppig bergauf. Hab ich mir jedenfalls sagen lassen. Persönlich kommt es mir so vor als ob ich die Strecken nun flüssiger fahre seitdem ich meine XLC Pro gegen eine Reverb getauscht hat. Dooferweise hab ich es auch genau aus diesem Grund gemacht um die Hand nicht vom Lenker nehmen zu müssen.


----------



## Scili (1. August 2014)

@dkc-live Hab ja nie behauptet, dass es solche Passagen nie gäbe, an der beide Hände am Lenker nicht doch besser wären... aber eine Entlüftung der Leitung oder das Nachjustieren eines Zuges in Kombination mit Defektgefahr, einem weiteren Hebel am Lenker und dem Mehrgewicht etc... da verzichte ich (für mich pers.) gerne


----------



## dkc-live (1. August 2014)

Scili schrieb:


> @dkc-live Hab ja nie behauptet, dass es solche Passagen nie gäbe, an der beide Hände am Lenker nicht doch besser wären... aber eine Entlüftung der Leitung oder das Nachjustieren eines Zuges in Kombination mit Defektgefahr, einem weiteren Hebel am Lenker und dem Mehrgewicht etc... da verzichte ich (für mich pers.) gerne


Was ich des Weiteren nicht nachvollziehen kann ist die defektrate von manchen Teile  Bis jetzt 900 km Mountainbike Problemlos mit der Reverb und 3-4 Jahre mit der XLC. Wenn ich da lese das manche die 9 mal eingeschickt haben, verstehe ich die Welt nicht mehr


----------



## Speziazlizt (1. August 2014)

dkc-live schrieb:


> Was ich des Weiteren nicht nachvollziehen kann ist die defektrate von manchen Teile  Bis jetzt 900 km Mountainbike Problemlos mit der Reverb und 3-4 Jahre mit der XLC. Wenn ich da lese das manche die 9 mal eingeschickt haben, verstehe ich die Welt nicht mehr



Diese Defektrate zieht sich aber wie ein roter Faden durch alle möglichen Anbauteile der IBC User. Schön das es noch andere gibt die sich darüber wundern.


----------



## Scili (1. August 2014)

Fahre meine Dropzone seit ca. 1 Jahr... funktioniert okay. Aber sackt mittlerweile auch ca. 1 cm ab wenn ich mich draufsetze. Wenn ich nun sehe, dass ich das Teil dafür nun einschicken müsste, verdirbt mir das die Lust darauf, in Zukunft nochmals eine zu kaufen. Hab die nun weiter rausgezogen und hoffe, es bleibt bei dem 1 cm.
Schaun wir mal, was die Langzeitberichte der Rektum aussagen werden.

Ontopic: Die einzige, bessere Alternative zur Sattelklemme in Kombination mit Vario wäre folgende:
Eine Kooperation mit einem Variohersteller, welcher das Innenleben der Vario so anpasst, dass diese direkt ins Sitzrohr integriert wird.
Das Sitzrohr des Rahmens quasi als Ersatz für die "Sattelstange/Aussenhaut" der Vario.
DAS wäre was. Spart Gewicht, cleaner Look und bestmöglicher Schutz gegen Korrosion, da man sicher ab Werk eine bessere Abdichtung hinkriegen kann.
Ausfälle oder Funktionseinbussen durch zu starke Klemmung entfallen dann ebenso.
Das wäre revolutionär, liebe Alutechler


----------



## ONE78 (1. August 2014)

Gibt's oder gab's doch schonmal von bionicon(?) auf der eurobike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketchyp (1. August 2014)

Scili schrieb:


> Das wäre revolutionär, liebe Alutechler





Ketchyp schrieb:


> Eine integrierte Stütze würde alle Probleme lösen und die Sattelklemme entfällt.


----------



## Piktogramm (1. August 2014)

@Scili: die Integration würde aber bedeuten, dass das entsprechende Rahmenrohr von "die Maße haben grob etwas damit zu tun wie sie auf der Zeichnung sind" zu "die Maße passen auf wenige Hundertstel" und das auch noch an Stellen wo Schweißähte liegen.
Ich behaupte: Das wollen die wenigstens bezahlen, denn die Fertigungskosten explodieren dann geradezu. Zudem würde die langfristige Nutzbarkeit des Rahmens mit der Ersatztelversorgung der Komponenten der Mechanik/Hydraulig zusammen fallen, was im Zweifelsfall echt scheiße werden kann.


@Ketchyp

Als Besitzer eines Rahmens mit integrierter Stütze muss ich sagen, dass das keine gute Idee ist. Bei größeren Rahmenhöhen wird das Verstauen von Rahmen/Rädern mit ISP echt verdammt schwer. Bei Größen ab 19" braucht es dann schon ein Bambersbomber um die Dinger im Auto verstauen zu können. Praktisch ist anders, die Optik ist aber geil (und man hat die perfekte Ausrede, damit fast niemand das eigene Rad fahren kann, weil der Sattel nicht verstellbar ist)


----------



## Scili (1. August 2014)

Ketchyp schrieb:


>


Habs tatsächlich überlesen... sry. Das T-Shirt trete ich gerne an Dich ab 
@Piktogramm :
Dass das Fertigen von einem Rohr mit Toleranzen, die hierfür nötig wären soo viel teurer ist, hätt ich jetzt nicht gedacht.

Schade.

Und wie wäre das feste Einkleben eines Hightech- "Plastik"rohres in das Sitzrohr evtl?

Die Ersatzteilversorgung müsste natürlich als Kooperation mit Rahmenhersteller und Variohersteller erfolgen. (Utopie? Nur bedingt... gibt sicher genügend Beispiele in der freien Wirtschaft, die solche Koops wirtschaftlich gestalten und beidseitig Nutzen daraus ziehen.)
Tesla und Panasonic fallen mir dazu aktuellst ein.

Warum sollte sich die Bikebranche nicht auch wie beim Fahrzeugbau mit einer eng verwobenen Zuliefererkette ausrüsten?
Es werden ja mittlerweile bei allen grösseren Bikeschmieden Komponenten Massgeschneidert angeboten.
Wieso nicht auch Varios?


----------



## veraono (1. August 2014)

@Scili allein schon die Tatsache, dass sich die meisten Hersteller von Variostützen seit Jahren die Zähne an einer funktionierenden, dauerhaltbaren zuverlässigen und wartungsfreien Stütze ausbeißen, sollte uns hier erst gar nicht daran denken lassen quasi als komplette neu-Entwicklung (oder gar eine integrierte Lösung mit einer Herstellerkooperation, die uns an genau diesen bindet),  bei  DIESEM ICB-Projekt mit vergleichsweise überschaubarer Verfügbarkeit an Entwicklungsbudget, Manpower, Zeit und Produktmarge uns an sowas zu versuchen. 
Ich finde wir sollten hier von den gelernten Fehlern der Anderen profitieren und nicht selbst experimentieren und Budget lässt sich denke ich an Anderer Stelle zielführender Verbraten.

Allgemein: BITTE keine Diskussion über Notwendigkeit von Sattelstützfernbedienungen, es gibt keine _richtige_ oder_ allgemeingültige _Antwort sondern nur unterschiedliche Geschmäcker/Bedürfnisse, daran werden auch etwaig 50zig weitere Posts nix ändern


----------



## atrox1miles (1. August 2014)

Mir ist da auch mal was eingefallen:
Da ich oft gehört habe, es wäre schön die normalen Sattelklemmen weiter zu nutzen, würd ich so eine Art Adapter vorschlagen.

Ich hoffe man erkennt es auf der Zeichnung. Dieser wird in das Sattelrohr geschraubt, und hat oben 4 Schlitze, um die Klemmkraft besser zu verteilen. Ist aber genau so breit und groß im durchmesser wie ein normales Sitzrohr.

Vorteile: 
- bessere verteilung der Klemmkraft
- kein schlitz im sitzrohr wo dreck hinein kann (die 4 Schlitze sind durch die klemme verdeckt
- Man kann alle übliche klemmen verwenden

Nachteile (vielleicht noch behebbar):
- ist hineingeschraubt bei meinem entwurf (kann man vielleicht anders befestigen)
- weis nicht ob sich das mit der dicke eines sitzrohres ausgeht (vielleicht braucht man ein dickeres rohr)

ich hoffe jeder kann meiner erklärung und zeichnung folgen, sonst einfach nachfragen


----------



## Scili (1. August 2014)

veraono schrieb:


> @Scili allein schon die Tatsache, dass sich die meisten Hersteller von Variostützen seit Jahren die Zähne an einer funktionierenden, dauerhaltbaren zuverlässigen und wartungsfreien Stütze ausbeißen, sollte uns hier erst gar nicht daran denken lassen quasi als komplette neu-Entwicklung (oder gar eine integrierte Lösung mit einer Herstellerkooperation, die uns an genau diesen bindet),  bei  DIESEM ICB-Projekt mit vergleichsweise überschaubarer Verfügbarkeit an Entwicklungsbudget, Manpower, Zeit und Produktmarge uns an sowas zu versuchen.
> Ich finde wir sollten hier von den gelernten Fehlern der Anderen profitieren und nicht selbst experimentieren und Budget lässt sich denke ich an Anderer Stelle zielführender Verbraten.
> 
> Allgemein: BITTE keine Diskussion über Notwendigkeit von Sattelstützfernbedienungen, es gibt keine _richtige_ oder_ allgemeingültige _Antwort sondern nur unterschiedliche Geschmäcker/Bedürfnisse, daran werden auch etwaig 50zig weitere Posts nix ändern


Wär mir auch nie in den Sinn gekommen, das Rad neu zu erfinden bei nem Projekt, bei welchem ein Nischenbike durch etwaige Feedbacks der interessierten Masse entwickelt wird. 
Die Frage steht nunmal im Raum was man verbessern kann und ich denke halt laut darüber nach, was mir zu dem Thema Sattelklemme bzw. edle Lösung, um nen Sattel zu fixieren und zusätzlich temporär in der Höhe variabel zu gestalten einfällt. Ob das bei nem Projekt wie diesem Sinn ergibt war nie der Ansatz meiner Postings. Hier wird einfach nur das interessierte Volk nach Meinungen befragt und geschaut, was für Ideen und Anregungen zusammenkommen und wohin man entwickeln kann. Ohne es böse zu meinen. 
Entschuldige, dass ich öfters ausschweife und nunmal häufiger dazu tendiere meine pers. Eindrücke und Erlebnisse teile


----------



## Scili (1. August 2014)

@atrox1miles 
Ich frag mal so: Wären Dir die Nachteile den Mehrwert wert?
Die Stütze würde ausgefahren doch horizontal Spiel haben durch den Hebel und wir haben auf der anderen Seite Mehrgewicht und ne Sondergrösse bei der Stütze ( schmalerer Durchmesser) oder andersrum ein dickeres Sattelrohr...


----------



## veraono (1. August 2014)

Scili schrieb:


> Wär mir auch nie in den Sinn gekommen, das Rad neu zu erfinden bei nem Projekt, bei welchem ein Nischenbike durch etwaige Feedbacks der interessierten Masse entwickelt wird.
> Die Frage steht nunmal im Raum was man verbessern kann und ich denke halt laut darüber nach, was mir zu dem Thema Sattelklemme bzw. edle Lösung, um nen Sattel zu fixieren und zusätzlich temporär in der Höhe variabel zu gestalten einfällt. Ob das bei nem Projekt wie diesem Sinn ergibt war nie der Ansatz meiner Postings. Hier wird einfach nur das interessierte Volk nach Meinungen befragt und geschaut, was für Ideen und Anregungen zusammenkommen und wohin man entwickeln kann. Ohne es böse zu meinen.
> Entschuldige, dass ich öfters ausschweife und nunmal häufiger dazu tendiere meine pers. Eindrücke und Erlebnisse teile


Alles klar, die Vorteile so eines integrierten System finde ich begrenzt, die Nachteile überwiegen einfach (Oberflächengüte Sitzrohr, Flexibilität/Einstellung d. max. Auszugslänge, Wartungszugang/Austausch, uvm.) 
Demgegenüber stehen ein paar Gramm (lass es max 70-100g sein) für die Aluhülse in der die klassische Variostütze läuft.


----------



## pezolived (2. August 2014)

Piktogramm schrieb:


> Zur Technik:
> 
> Das Maximum der Pressung wird an den freien Enden, also an den Schlitzen erreicht. Dies ist eine Einschätzung, die auf den Prinzipien der Kerbwirkung beruht. Jede räumlich drastische Änderung der Festigkeit/Steifigkeit von (Verbindungs-)Elementen führt zu einer enormen Kerbwirkung an dieser Stelle. Entsprechend bei Konen zu einem recht ordentlichem Maximum der Pressung unter dem Konus an den freien Enden der Konen, also an jedem Schlitz.



Über Kerbwirkung wird 'ne Menge schwadroniert, aber wenig verstanden. Der Konus stellt da drin nur eine Zwischenlage dar, die radiale Druckkräfte überträgt. Seine Eigensteifigkeit spielt nicht die geringste Rolle. Man könnte ihn in lauter einzelne Segmente zerlegen und die reinschmeißen, wenn man sie bei der Montage in der richtigen Lage halten könnte. Die Verhältnisse sind komplett anders als bei der einfachen Schelle, die über den gesamten Umfang reibt, beim Anzug über den gesamten Umfang gleiten muß, wobei bei der Reibkraft der Umschlingungswinkel im Exponenten steht. Den Schlitz führt übrigens jeder Konstrukteur, der was in der Birne hat, unaufgefordert schräg aus und vermeidet damit schroffe Spannungssprünge hüben wie drüben.



Piktogramm schrieb:


> Ich stell es mir gerade vor, wie ein Verbraucher der seine Syntace Carbonstütze (andere Marken möglich) montiert hat und diese zerdeppert. Daraufhin meldet er sich bei Alutech, was diese merkwürdig Carbonstützen zerstörende Klemmung soll und Alutech dann zurück schreibt: "Tjo Keule, ALUtech heißen wir und wir geben einen Scheißdreck aus Carbonsissis solang es nicht um die Carbonsitzstreben des Fanes geht".
> Also ne ganz ehrlich, das Argument ist deinerseits SO RICHTIG dämlich und vorbei an der realen Welt!
> 
> 
> ...



Die Pressung schwankt nicht über den Kegelwinkel sondern wird durch diesen in geeigneter Weise definiert. Dieser Winkel ändert sich auch nicht im Laufe des Betriebs, ist also für den Konstrukteur ein geeignetes Mittel, die Klemmkraft zu beeinflussen. Über die Breite des Kegelrings/der Anlagefläche an der Stütze hat er außerdem die Möglichkeit, die Flächenpressung dort zu beeinflussen und sie auch auf Werte einzustellen, die für Carbonstützen geeignet sind. Es kommt am unteren Konus zu einer Selbstverstärkung der Klemmung unter Last, aber das ist kein Nachteil, u.U. sogar nützlich (eben weil die Stütze dann nicht einsinkt, wenn Hoss Cartwright aufsitzt) und kann über geeignete Parameter in unkritische Bereiche verschoben werden. Mit einer 0,8er oder 1mm Steigung dürfte die Schraubenkraft (Rändelmutterkraft) bei Handanzug bereits gut um eine Zehnerpotenz höher liegen als die Last auf dem Sattel. Ich bin mir allerdings immer noch nicht sicher, ob ich verstanden habe, was du immer mit dieser Selbsthemmung hast, bzw. bin mir immer unsicherer, ob du überhaupt die Konstruktion verstanden hast. Weshalb sollte da irgendwer kotzen? Sobald du die Mutter aufdrehst, klimpern alle Einzelteile lose drin rum. Da klemmt und frißt nix! Und minimale Pflege vorausgesetzt korrodiert da auch nix.




Piktogramm schrieb:


> Mir wurden im Laufe meines Lebens ein paar technische Sachen beigebracht und dazu gehört auch, dass sich Korrosion durch Wunschdenken nicht aufhalten lässt sondern das dies enorme Anstrengung braucht. Dein Vorschlag sieht jedoch weder einen wirklich hermetischen Abschluss des Systems vor noch Werkstoffe die gegenüber Korrosion ausreichend resistent sind*. Mir einem Festbacken durch Kaltschweißen, Korrosion, Verkeilen sollte man also rechnen.
> 
> *und wenn du doch solche Werkstoffe vorsiehst hau ich die die Kostenkeule um die Ohren



Kannst du mir irgend ein anderes Bauteil am Fahrrad nennen, das nach deinen Maßstäben nicht korrodiert?



Piktogramm schrieb:


> @pezolived
> 
> Oringe sind keine perfekten Dichtungen, es braucht nicht zwingend flüssiges Wasser von Außen um Korrosion in Gang zu setzen, spätestens Kondenswasser nach stärkeren Temperaturschwankungen reicht aus.
> Wirklich, um Korrosion langfristig auszuschließen braucht es mehr als einen Satz O-Ringe. Eine dicke Fettpackung wäre möglich und würde stark Korrosionshemmend wirken, nur Fett bindet im Zweifelsfall Dreck und wird zu einer Sauerei bei der Montage/Demontage. Zudem halten Carbonstützen bei gefetteten Klemmechanismen nur wieder arg bescheiden, man müsste also die wirkende Pressung enorm erhöhen, hält die Stütze wohl wieder nicht aus -> doof.
> Oder aber teure Werkstoffe die langfristige Haltbarkeit versprechen, aber wie gesagt die Kostenkeule wartet auf ihren Einsatz. Denn im Zusammenhang mit der aufwendigen Fertigung (im Vergleich zu ner primtiven Klemme) + teure Werkstoffe bei wenig bis keinem Mehrwert wird es absolut sinnlos.



Was ein O-Ring kann und was nicht, darüber brauchst du mir nun wirklich nix zu erzählen. Die sind mein tägliches Brot in der Konstruktionspraxis, übrigens in einem Milieu aus Alu, Kupfer, Stahl und Wasserdampf. Und selbst da haben wir die Korrosion gut im Griff. Dein Kondenswasser scheint mir da wirklich an den Haaren herbeigezogen. Demnach hätte kein einziges Reifenventil eine Überlebenschance!



pezolived schrieb:


> Will ich das haben? Hmm ...
> Die dringendste Baustelle ist es m.E. nun wirklich nicht.



Ob ich das Konstrukt so oder ähnlich haben will, da bin ich mir erklärtermaßen selbst unschlüssig. Ich lasse es mir jedoch auch nicht unqualifiziert zerreden. Es war nach Alternativen zur herkömmlichen Schelle gefragt. Also laß deine stecken und bring mal selbst einen Vorschlag! Bin gespannt.

Gruß,

Clemens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piktogramm (2. August 2014)

@pezolived 

Es geht mit nicht um die Kerbwirkung am Konus, sondern um die Kerbwirkung aufgrund des Spannungsmaximums an den freien Enden der Schlitzes des Konus eingeleitet wird. Diese Spannungsmaxima wirken als Kerbe.

Ich habe nicht geschrieben, dass der Winkel der Konen während des Betriebes einen Einfluss haben, sondern ich habe Faktoren beschrieben, die allgemein einen Einfluss auf die Klemmkraft/Pressung haben. Davon sind viele jedoch durch den Konstrukteur im realen Leben bei Endkunden (und Händlern) die Handbücher sowieso nicht in die Hand nehmen durch den Konstrukteur jedoch NICHT beeinflussbar. Schon das Einhalten von Toleranzen in der Radbranche (wie zum Beispiel der genaue Winkel von so einem Konus) und der Oberflächenbeschaffenheit ist eine Herausforderung. Eben mit diesen Schwankungen sehe ich Probleme, da die maximale Pressung von einigen Stutzen am Markt mit einem solchen Konstrukt kinderleicht überschritten werden können. Für die Industrie mit gelernten Monteuren kein Problem, für die Radbranche nicht geeignet (Einschätzung aufgrund von Praxiserfahrung  )

Das was du als selbstverstärkende Klemmkraft im Betrieb bezeichnest nenne ich Selbsthemmung. Wobei meine Erfahrungen mit selbsthemmenden Systemen ist, dass mit nur etwas Dreck oder Korrosion (oder Kaltverschweißen) eine solche Verbindung nicht kundenfreundlich ist. Denn dann klimpern einem die Teilchen nicht mehr entgegen sondern sind fest und lassen sich mitunter nur mit Gewalt lösen. Es gibt Bereiche da finde ich solche Lösungen wunderschön und zwingend notwendig, nur hier eben nicht .


Anderes Bauteil, welches beim Fahrrad sicher vor Korrosion ist: Teilchen aus Titan  Alles Andere fängt doch gern mal das Gammeln an, viele Alulegierungen durch Schweiß/Salzwasser, Stahl sowieso und rostfreie Stähle setzen früher oder später auch an wenn sich Flugrost absetzt. Deswegen bin ich ja gegen so eine Lösung wie bei dir, aus Erfahrung gibt es an so einem Rad fast nix was nicht gammeln kann (und unter entsprechenden Bedingungen gammeln wird) und nur wenige Endkunden pflegen ihr Zeug entsprechend, egal wie teuer der Hobel ist. Erst mit Werkstoffen einer wirklich hohen Güte sind die Probleme aus der Welt geschafft und die werden für die Radbranche allgemein zu teuer sein.


Eigener Vorschlag: Kein proprietäres Zeug, solang damit nicht eine echte Verbesserung zu vertretbaren Kosten gewährleistet ist. Bei der Problemstellung die im Raum steht (siehe Eröffnungspost) geht es nur um eine etwas geringere und homogenere Pressung an der Sattelstütze. Da lässt sich mit einer herkömmlichen Klemme mit vergrößerter Höhe und Sanft auslaufenden Enden bereits viel machen. Kostengünstig, sehr simpel, jederzeit aus div. Quellen ersetzbar, ...
Ja ok das ist keine Alternative zu ner 0815 Klemmung sondern einfach nur eine 0815 Klemmung mit angepasster Gestalt.

Denn auch wenn deine Lösung technisch umsetzbar und realisierbar ist. Die Handhabung, Ersatzteilversorgung und/oder Kosten laufen da total aus dem Ruder. Damit ist deine "Lösung" wie alle anderen Alternativlösungen zur klassischen Klemme eben dieser Klemme in der realen Welt unterlegen. Oder kurz: KISS



OK, also Alternativen die einfach nur anders sind, ohne Bewertung von Nutzwert/Kosten/Kundenfreundlichkeit/Ersatzteilversorgung/gesunden Menschenverstand:

1. Ein Innengewinde in der Sattelstütze und ein Außengewinde für die Stütze über die gesamte Länge. Verdrehsicherung über Kontermutter (persönliche Bewertung: jedes Gewinde welches man am Fahrradrahmen vermeiden kann ist ein gutes Gewinde)

2. Die Stütze wird tief gekühlt und der Rahmen erwärmt anschließend werden die Teile zusammengeführt und der Rahmen quasi auf die Stütze geschrumpft. (eröffnet neue Absatzmärkte für Flüssiggasbehälter YEAH)

3. Welle-Nabe Kleber, einfach Stütze einkleben und Lösen durch Heißluft (es gibt viele Dinge in der Radbranche die durch Welle-Nabe Kleber besser werden, im Ernst!)

4. Eine Klemmung über einen Rollenfreilauf. Daher die Stütze wird um einige Grad verdreht eingesetzt und anschließend gedreht. Die Rollen sperren entsprechend die Bewegung der Stütze. Verdrehsicherung über... ach sagen wir eine Nut in der Stütze. (für noch hirnrissigere Ideen brauche ich mehr Alkohol)


----------



## pezolived (2. August 2014)

Piktogramm schrieb:


> Das was du als selbstverstärkende Klemmkraft im Betrieb bezeichnest nenne ich Selbsthemmung. Wobei meine Erfahrungen mit selbsthemmenden Systemen ist, dass mit nur etwas Dreck oder Korrosion (oder Kaltverschweißen) eine solche Verbindung nicht kundenfreundlich ist. Denn dann klimpern einem die Teilchen nicht mehr entgegen sondern sind fest und lassen sich mitunter nur mit Gewalt lösen. )





pezolived schrieb:


> Wenn du an einer BMW nach sieben durchfahrenen Wintern die Krümmermutter löst, fällt alles problemlos auseinander und selbst das Gewinde hält durch, wenn man's zuvor mit einer geeigneten Paste eingeschmiert hat.



Da stecken übrigens zwei Stahlringe auf dem verchromten Krümmer zwischen Alumutter und Alukopf. Eine weitere Dichtung ist nicht vorhanden, den Krümmer siehst du nachts auf der Autobahn glühen.



Piktogramm schrieb:


> Eigener Vorschlag: Kein proprietäres Zeug, solang damit nicht eine echte Verbesserung zu vertretbaren Kosten gewährleistet ist.



Deine _Meinung_ zur Aufgabe ist nicht gefragt. Du sollst Alternativen präsentieren.



Piktogramm schrieb:


> Bei der Problemstellung die im Raum steht (siehe Eröffnungspost) geht es nur um eine etwas geringere und homogenere Pressung an der Sattelstütze. Da lässt sich mit einer herkömmlichen Klemme mit vergrößerter Höhe und Sanft auslaufenden Enden bereits viel machen. Kostengünstig, sehr simpel, jederzeit aus div. Quellen ersetzbar, ...
> Ja ok das ist keine Alternative zu ner 0815 Klemmung sondern einfach nur eine 0815 Klemmung mit angepasster Gestalt.




Klingt spannend! Mach mal 'ne Skizze ... und dann den Erklärbär!


----------



## Piktogramm (2. August 2014)

@pezolived 

Die Lösungen der Autoindustrie sind für Fahrräder nur bedingt geeignet. Die dort zu findenden Lösungen sind keine Frage oftmals einwandfrei. Nur mit den Fertigungsgüten die die Fahrradbranche nunmal hat und mit der breiten Streuung an Fähigkeiten von schraubenden Kunden und Händlern nur bedingt geeignet. 

Ich bin wirklich ganz schlecht darin offensichtlich doofe Forderungen zu erfüllen . Da ist was in meiner Erziehung schief gelaufen, denn immer wenn jemand fordert "mach etwas Dummes" fang ich an die dumme Idee zu hinterfragen und wenn die Idee dumm bleibt weigere ich mich soweit es geht. 


Zur geforderten Zeichnung, wieso denn zeichnen so ein Zeug gibt es doch schon am Markt. Siehe Post 174:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/alut...telklemme-gesucht.715991/page-7#post-12180221


----------



## atrox1miles (2. August 2014)

Scili schrieb:


> @atrox1miles
> Ich frag mal so: Wären Dir die Nachteile den Mehrwert wert?
> Die Stütze würde ausgefahren doch horizontal Spiel haben durch den Hebel und wir haben auf der anderen Seite Mehrgewicht und ne Sondergrösse bei der Stütze ( schmalerer Durchmesser) oder andersrum ein dickeres Sattelrohr...


warum der sattel horizontal ein spiel habe berstehe ich nicht. Und wie viel dicker das sattelrohr sein muss weis ich nicht weil ich nicht weis wie viel man da von der konstruktion her braucht. Vom gewicht her ist es mir egal da ich darauf nicht so viel wert lege. Und ich personlich hatte auch noch keine probleme mit kratzern oder variostutzen. War aber prinzipiel nur mal eine idee die man ausbauen/verbessern kann


----------



## Dennis_1337 (3. August 2014)

Schöner Ansatz, dass ihr was Neues als Alternative wollt - aber ich schätze locker 80% hier haben kein Problem mit ihren Varios, und wenn doch, dann sicher nicht durch zu hohe Klemmkräfte durch die Klemme? Das werden die Konstrukteure der jeweiligen Firmen der Variostützen wohl beachtet haben.. Und Dreck ins Sattelrohr? Dadurch, dass dort eine Pressung entsteht, wo quasi keine Luft für Dreck ist, kann ich nicht über eine verkratzte Stütze klagen.. Nur mal meine Gedanken zu dem Thema.. mal soll doch keine schlafenden Hunde wecken


----------



## UncleCharles (3. August 2014)

In Anbetracht der Fertigungsqualität ist da halt einfach mal schon Raum für Dreck... aber wie der da stören soll ist mir auch schleierhaft. Sattelstützen verkratzen am Schaft einfach, wenn man sie hin und wieder verstellt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fury (4. August 2014)

Scili schrieb:


> Fahre meine Dropzone seit ca. 1 Jahr... funktioniert okay. Aber sackt mittlerweile auch ca. 1 cm ab wenn ich mich draufsetze. Wenn ich nun sehe, dass ich das Teil dafür nun einschicken müsste, verdirbt mir das die Lust darauf, in Zukunft nochmals eine zu kaufen. Hab die nun weiter rausgezogen und hoffe, es bleibt bei dem 1 cm.
> Schaun wir mal, was die Langzeitberichte der Rektum aussagen werden.
> 
> Ontopic: Die einzige, bessere Alternative zur Sattelklemme in Kombination mit Vario wäre folgende:
> ...


Hey Scili,
schön, dass Du wieder dabei bist...

Lese doch mal meinen Beitrag #22 da hab ich die vollintegrierte Sattelstütze schon in den Ring geworfen. Bisher war die Gegenliebe eher mau...

Gruß
fury9


----------



## DHK (4. August 2014)

Bzgl. Dreckanfälligkeit im Schlitz des Sattelrohres.. da hab ich eine ganz einfache Lösung: Einfach ein Stück Klebeband oder Isolierband drüber kleben. Das stört nicht beim klemmen aber hält den Dreck da raus.


----------



## Scili (4. August 2014)

fury9 schrieb:


> Hey Scili,
> schön, dass Du wieder dabei bist...
> 
> Lese doch mal meinen Beitrag #22 da hab ich die vollintegrierte Sattelstütze schon in den Ring geworfen. Bisher war die Gegenliebe eher mau...
> ...


Ohhjee.. hab diesen Thread wohl nur sehr halbherzig überflogen. Die Gegenliebe zu anderen als den bestehenden, simplen und recht funktionalen Systemen ist allgemein betrachtet eher mau oder sau umständlich 

Und Thx


----------



## KainerM (4. August 2014)

Klebeband? Viel zu einfach, nicht innovativ genug. 

Schöner wärs natürlich wenn die Hersteller von Variostützen endlich mal den Verzug durch die Satteklemme berücksichtigen würden. Dann könnten wir uns das ganze Theater sparen. Und generell stellt sich mir die Frage: Sind absolut gleichmäßige Klemmkräfte überhaupt das Ziel? Oder hält es mit einer gewissen Unregelmäßigkeit gar schon bei weniger Kraft? 

mMn sollte man eher mehr Aufwand invesiteren um eine halbwegs maßhaltige Ausführung des Sattelrohrs zu Gewährleisten, als hier Patentlösungen zu erstellen. Von mir aus mit Untermaß fertigen und in Deutschland auf Maß reiben, wenn die Taiwanesen das nicht schaffen.

mfg


----------



## Iberia (4. August 2014)

*


			
				Thema Seite 1 schrieb:
			
		


			Die Urheber der besten 3 Entwürfe - ausgewählt durch das ICB-Team - kriegen ein nagelneues "Bock auf Ballern" T-Shirt in ihrer Größe.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*
Wer hat den jetzt ein neues T-Shirt gewonnen? Ergebnisse?


----------



## UncleCharles (4. August 2014)

Gab es überhaupt schon genug voneinander unterscheidbare Vorschläge?


----------



## Piktogramm (4. August 2014)

Ne, hauptsächlich Trolle die gegen Alles und jeden gewettert haben


----------



## Maximal667 (4. August 2014)

Die Forenleitung hat sich hier auch sehr zurückgehalten...


----------



## nuts (4. August 2014)

Wir haben Gewinner:

grillmeister mit seinem Vorschlag Polygonprofil
Was uns an dem Vorschlag gefallen hat: Die "umgekehrte" Denkweise: Das Sitzrohr im Normalfall klemmend auszuführen, und nur zum Verstellen zu deformieren. Im Idealfall überhaupt keine Sattelklemme - das wäre schon der Wahnsinn. Der Haken: Das Projekt umzusetzen würde allein einige verschiedene Funktionsmuster und eine neue Fertigungsmethode (bei den Radherstellern in Taiwan) erfordern.
pezolived mit der doppelten Konusklemmung
Wir hatten nach gleichmäßiger Pressung verlangt, mehrere Nutzer haben irgend eine Form von Konusklemmung vorgeschlagen. User pezolived hat allerdings ein Problem vieler anderer Vorschläge gelöst: Die doppelte Abstützung führt dazu, dass die Stütze zentriert und doppelt abgestützt, ohne Kontakt zum Sitzrohr geführt wird. Kritisch sind allein der erhöhte Herstellungsaufwand und eventuell die kleinere Pressfläche
mhubig modularer Aufsatz mit Doppelklemmung / direkt integrierter Teleskopstütze
Das wär's: Oben auf dem Sitzrohr wird modular ein Aufsatz aufgesteckt, der entweder eine Klemme für herkömmliche Stützen oder einen Verriegelungsmechanismus für Teleskopstützen, die direkt im Rahmen laufen, aufnimmt. Doch die zusätzliche Klemmung könnte in der Praxis zur Herausforderung werden.
Fazit: Obwohl wir tolle Ideen gesehen haben, werden wir den Rahmen für konventionelle Klemmen auslegen. Danach wurde einerseits laut gerufen, andererseits ist diese Lösung natürlich tatsächlich vielfach bewährt, günstig und bietet die Möglichkeit zur Individualisierung. Dennoch - und auch das war wertvolles Feedback aus der Diskussion - kann auch hier einiges richtig oder falsch gemacht werden: Durch die Präzision des Sitzrohrs und durch die Anzahl und Position der Schlitze im Sitzrohr. Wir werden an den 2 Funktionsmustern mit unterschiedlicher Anzahl Schlitze experimentieren und die hintere Position vermeiden.


----------

